# Rusia. Realidad vs sueños



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Esto buscaban en 2014








Esto tienen










Y ya no pueden sacar más.
Solo han podido quedarse con las zonas donde los rusos eran más del 75%

El resto de provincias ucranianas los rusos no pasan del 50% y como se vio en 2014 nonse unieron a la revuelta


Rusia no va a poder invadir más ya ya eso si sería guerra total y entrar en Ucrania con todas las de la ley ley zonas de mayoría ucraniana

Que se olviden también de Transnistria. Rusia no es EEUU que te pñanta un ejército de la hostia al otro lado del mundo. Rusia necesita continuidad territorial con su territorio para invadir.

Las repúblicas bálticas son UE y Otan. Intocables.


Rusia ya no puede expandirse más a menos que consiga alguna mierda mas el caucaso que no le importa a nadie

Rusia es como un matón alcohólico que sólo sabe retener a gente a su lado a base de violencia y amenazas


Por eso gracias a su estupidez y pensar que viven en 1840 van a conseguir que


1. Ocupar y quedarse con dos putas regiones. Fin de las buenas noticias
2. Que Ucrania, el 90% restante se pase al banco occidental y perderlos para siempre 
3. Comerse unas sanciones que hundieron aún más su economía


Las de 2014 ya frenaron su crecimiento y la han puesto en niveles de 2007

A estas alturas podrían estar por encima de Italia 







Estas que serán aún mayores devolverán devolverán Rusia a niveles de 2003/4

Un gran éxito. Seguro que al ruso medio le encanta que su enorme país tenga dos regiones más a cambio de joderles su economía y convertirles en parias a nivel mundial


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (22 Feb 2022)

Russia Today, no, tomorrow...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

Sí: en países como... ¿A ver? ¿Nombras alguno respetable? : )


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Mucho

El 90% de sus vecinos los odian a muerte

De Europa tienes a todos los balcánicos pidiendo entrar en la UE

Nadie pide entrar en Rusia a menos que tengan tanques de su ejército en su territorio


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

¿Viste? Es tan fácil torear a los soviéticos del foro. Les preguntas "¿qué hora es?" y te responden un "patatas traigo".

No falla nunca : )


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Su chulearan invadirian toda Ucrania no 3 regiones donde los rusos son más del 70% de la población 

Las sanciones europeas de 2014 frenaron el crecimiento ruso y la han devuelto a niveles de 2007








Las actuales los devolverán a niveles de 2003
A disfrutar de la mierda


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (22 Feb 2022)

¿Quién te ha dicho que a Rusia le interesa toda Ucrania? ¿Eres tonto? ¿Te pagan en dólares o en doritos?

Ucrania solo tiene un futuro: descomponerse y convertirse en la furcia de todos sus vecinos. A eso la han abocado "los de siempre".


----------



## EGO (22 Feb 2022)

Jake mate de Putin.

Anexionarse dos mierdas de ciudades que le van a dar quebraderos de cabeza y encima Ucrania va a entrar en la OTAN por cojones.

Proxima parada de los tontanico: Bielorusia.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

No respondiste a tu pregunta porque te pregunté que me nombrases un solo país respetable en la órbita rusa y me respondiste que eres tonto. Y eso que te pedí solo uno; te lo puse fácil porque ya veía venir que no dabas para más.

Así que, de momento, no: no respondiste : )


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

¡SAPRISTI!

Este creo que es el mongólico del foro. Dice que "Rusia muy bien", que "Europa muy mal" y remata diciendo que Rusia es un país con "*peso internacional y geopolíticamente, más que Europa*".

*Se le pregunta qué en país respetable Rusia tiene tanto peso geopolíticamente*, se pone a silbar y a mirar para otro lado, se le vuelve a dar otro toquecito en el hombro (los comunistas son así; lo hacen siempre) y responde...

¡UN PAÍS EUROPEO! ¡Y DE LA OTAN!

A esta gente hay que quererla. ¿O no? : )

Os dejamos con unos chachis momentos del respeto geopolítico internashonal de Vladimiro y sus amigos:
































¡LO MEJOR DE CADA CASA!


----------



## Silvia Charo (22 Feb 2022)

El Donbas será completamente ruso, la cuestión es si irán también por Kharkiv y/o harán un corredor desde Mariupol hasta Crimea (o incluso Odessa).


----------



## Gothaus (22 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Jake mate de Putin.
> 
> Anexionarse dos mierdas de ciudades que le van a dar quebraderos de cabeza y encima Ucrania va a entrar en la OTAN por cojones.
> 
> Proxima parada de los tontanico: Bielorusia.



En Bielorrusia lo tiene chupao, porque él y Lukashenko son bros.


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Territorio que no le vale de NADA


El mayor éxito de Pedro el grande y el punto de inflexión en la historia rusa fue hacerse con esa pequeña salida al mar en el golfo de Finlandia y fundar San Petersburgo 

Antes Rusia era un enorme y despoblado territorio sin salida al mar. Por lo menos a mares que no se helaran


Rusia busca como un vampiro la sangre el expandirse hacia Europa. Lo han hecho siempre


1km cuadrado en Estonia vale más que media siberia


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> El Donbas será completamente ruso, la cuestión es si irán también por Kharkiv y/o harán un corredor desde Mariupol hasta Crimea (o incluso Odessa).




Odessa tiene un 40% de rusos
Esas regiones un 75%

No pueden ir a más.


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

El *efecto dominó* que se viene... oblasts que van a renegar de los neonazis maidaneros en 3... 2... 1...

Las ratas ya preparan su salto del barco...









NATO allies concerned by Zelensky move to leave Ukraine, threat of Russian invasion almost certain


NATO allies, including White House officials, are concerned by Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky’s decision to depart Kyiv for the Munich Security Conference this weekend, sources told Fox News Friday.




www.foxnews.com





*








U.S. officials discussed Ukrainian president leaving capital if Russia attacks


President Volodymyr Zelenskyy would relocate to Lviv in western Ukraine, about 50 miles from the Polish border.




www.nbcnews.com




*


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Gothaus dijo:


> En Bielorrusia lo tiene chupao, porque él y Lukashenko son bros.





El problema es que la población Bielorrusa está hasta los huevos de ser una paco dictadura empobrecida y aislada mientras ve a sus vecinos polacos y lituanos que les doblan los salarios cuando en 1990 estaban igual que ellos

Si ves las manifestaciones de 2019 toda la juventud esta por el cambio
El régimen sólo se sostiene por funcis y vejestorios


Bielorrusia acabará cayendo como cayó la RDA

No hay Stasi que contenga una población hasta los huevos de malvivir


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

¿Qué países respetan tanto a Rusia? Pregunto.

Aquí la respuesta:

Este debe ser hermano de Miss Melilla:


----------



## Gothaus (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Odessa tiene un 40% de rusos
> Esas regiones un 75%
> 
> No pueden ir a más.



Hombre, trocito a trocito...


----------



## Gothaus (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> El problema es que la población Bielorrusa está hasta los huevos de ser una paco dictadura empobrecida y aislada mientras ve a sus vecinos polacos y lituanos que les doblan los salarios cuando en 1990 estaban igual que ellos
> 
> Si ves las manifestaciones de 2019 toda la juventud esta por el cambio
> El régimen sólo se sostiene por funcis y vejestorios
> ...



Eso pasará si están lo suficientemente hasta los cojones de Lukashenko y se rebelan, lo que pasa es que es el bro de Putin e igual le pide ayuda, que los otros niños le están pegando.


----------



## Silvia Charo (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Odessa tiene un 40% de rusos
> Esas regiones un 75%
> 
> No pueden ir a más.



Una Odessa rusa es muy poco plausible, es cierto, pero geoestratégicamente sería enorme. Dejar a Ucrania sin acceso al Mar Negro supongo que estará sobre la mesa si el conflicto escala demasiado.


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

La mayor parte del territorio ruso no vale nada.
Zonas heladas donde cristo perdió la zapatilla

Rusia lleva 400 años intentando meter pie en Europa.

De la misma forma que el imperio español guerreaba por ciudades en Flandes y por recuperar 2 km cuadrados aún teniendo un puto continente entero para ellos 


Pero
A quien coño le importa la Pampa cuando puedes reconquistar Breda?

De que le vale a Rusia toda su costa norte? De nada


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

Pues a mi me esta pareciendo incluso algo extraño. Pais tipicamente mas provinciano, mediocre y sin interes en politica internacional que España no encuentro. Creo que algunos nos pensamos que la España real es el foro y no, es mucho peor


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

Ratas, barco....

La liberación de Ucrania va a ir más rápido de lo que pensamos.









NATO allies concerned by Zelensky move to leave Ukraine, threat of Russian invasion almost certain


NATO allies, including White House officials, are concerned by Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky’s decision to depart Kyiv for the Munich Security Conference this weekend, sources told Fox News Friday.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Feb 2022)

No hay nada como comparar un país de 144 millones de habitantes con uno de 44. Ahora compara el producto interior bruto per capita de ambos países y tal.


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> El *efecto dominó* que se viene... oblasts que van a renegar de los neonazis maidaneros en 3... 2... 1...
> 
> Las ratas ya preparan su salto del barco...
> 
> ...





Les espera un gran futuro


Países sin reconocimiento internacional
Aislados del mundo
Parias de la tierra

A vivir de las paguitas escasas de Moscú 


A lo Transinstria. Vivir en 1989 de forma permanente


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> No hay nada como comparar un país de 144 millones de habitantes con uno de 44. Ahora compara el producto interior bruto per capita de ambos países y tal.





Y aún así estamos casi a la par

Con 100 millones menos de habitantes 
Sin recursos
Y gobernados por la PSOE



Valemos más que 100 rusos juntos


----------



## ferrys (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La mayor parte del territorio ruso no vale nada.
> Zonas heladas donde cristo perdió la zapatilla
> 
> Rusia lleva 400 años intentando meter pie en Europa.
> ...



Petróleo, gas, oro, diamantes, carbón............... hombre, para hacer campos de golf no vale.


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Les espera un gran futuro
> 
> 
> Países sin reconocimiento internacional
> ...



La OTAN les ha desmantelado todas las industrias que tenían dejándoles en la puta miseria, desempleo masivo y sangrando en una guerra.

Ese "futuro" que auguras ya se lo hemos materializamos nosotros: miseria y decadencia pero con "reconocimiento internacional"


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> La OTAN les ha desmantelado todas las industrias que tenían dejándoles en la puta miseria, desempleo masivo y sangrando en una guerra.
> 
> Ese "futuro" que auguras ya se lo hemos materializamos nosotros: miseria y decadencia pero con "reconocimiento internacional"





Pobres estonios

Otanicos y europeos


Ahí les tienes
Triplicando los sueldos rusos cuando en 1990 estaban a la par

Más ricos ya que España
Con una de las mejores educación del mundo
Cada día más cercanos a sus vecinos históricos suecos


Pobres

Todos sabemos que tal estonios huyen huyen masa a Rusia para disfrutar de su potente economia y su democracia liberal


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Ci


ferrys dijo:


> Petróleo, gas, oro, diamantes, carbón............... hombre, para hacer campos de golf no vale.





Que el ruso medio no ve porque es un pueblo fundamentalmente siervo

Nacido para ser siervo

Todo se lo lleva su aristocracia
Ya sea zarista
Roja 
O putiniana


Es un pueblo triste
Medieval
Esclavo


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Feb 2022)

RECUPEREMOS la mancomunidad polaco LITUANa


----------



## Giles Amaury (22 Feb 2022)

Los tanques consumen combustible, los programas de desarrollo de misiles hipersónicos cuestan dinero, los soldados quieren un sueldo a fin de mes, los "periodistas" de RT News no trabajan por amor al arte y lo más importante: a la población la puedes engañar durante unos cuantos años sobre lo cojonudo que es su país aunque sigan igual de pobres que hace 20 años, pero no los puedes engañar eternamente.


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Pobres estonios
> 
> Otanicos y europeos
> 
> ...



Un territorio con los habitantes de Asturias es barato de "enriquecer" artificialmente de cara la galería. Mira las prejubilaciones de los mineros y ponte a salivar 

1.33 millones de habitantes... inyecciones de euros a fondo perdido... success sotry my fren! NATO works! 

Pero en Ucrania NATO didn't work! Emosido Hengañao!


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Un territorio con los habitantes de Asturias es barato de "enriquecer" artificialmente de cara la galería. Mira las prejubilaciones de los mineros y ponte a salivar
> 
> 1.33 millones de habitantes... inyecciones de euros a fondo perdido... success sotry my fren! NATO works!






Que cosas

Rusia es incapaz de enriquecer kaliningrado a pesar de su pequeño tamaño

Que es un territorio decrépito rodeado de alguno de los países más ricos de la tierra


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

Yo creo que sí los rusos han decidido comer mierda a paladas para los próximos cincuenta años, hemos de respetar su decisión.
Buena suerte con China e Irán de aliados.


----------



## arriondas (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Mucho
> 
> El 90% de sus vecinos los odian a muerte
> 
> ...



Los Balcanes no son precisamente antirrusos. Los únicos proyanquis, hasta alcanzar un nivel ridículo, son los albaneses. Pero los demás países no son como ellos.


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia es incapaz de enriquecer kaliningrado a pesar de su pequeño tamaño



Para qué iba a regalarles más de lo que realmente producen?

Estonia fue "enriquecida" a base de cromos por encima de su economía como escaparate propagandístico de cara a engañar a los ucranianos.

Igual que los mineros asturianos fueron "enriquecidos" para mantener la paz social.

Es "riqueza" que se da a unos en DETRIMENTO de otros porque donde no hay no puede salir. La de los mineros asturianos la pagan los impuestos de los demás españoles, la de Estonia se nos carga a todos los europeos del IRPF.


----------



## Gothaus (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sé si me está usted describiendo Rusia o España. Qué desasosiego, qué sinvivir.


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Feb 2022)

La realidad es que ucrania nunca va a recuperar lo que ha perdido, y el sueño de zelenski será como vende al resto de Ucrania, este estrepitoso fracaso, de seguir perdiendo dos regiones más


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Tienen amiguitos que los defienden


Rusia no tiene amiguitos
Todos la odian 


Solo tiene subordinados a base de amenazas


Pobre Rusia 
Es como un matón de colegio que todos odian y solo sabe relacionarse a base de violencia y amenazas
Hijo de madre puta y alcohólica y padre desconocido que envidia a los demás con sus vidas felices


Rusia es al mundo lo que Nelson a los Simpson

Detrás de sus

JA JA


Solo hay un niño solitario y triste


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> La realidad es que ucrania nunca va a recuperar lo que ha perdido, y el sueño de zelenski será como vende al resto de Ucrania, este estrepitoso fracaso, de seguir perdiendo dos regiones más





La realidad es que Rusia acaba de entregar el resto de Ucrania a la UE y occidente

Y nunca van a recuperar Kiev. La madre de Rusia


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La realidad es que Rusia acaba de entregar el resto de Ucrania a la UE y occidente
> 
> Y nunca van a recuperar Kiev. La madre de Rusia



Déjalos, la hostia les va a devolver el país a niveles Yeltsin. Lo cual es bueno.

Yo cuando veo q un enemigo que se va a tirar de un quinto piso no hago nada por frenarle.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

Jo Jo Jo aliados muy fiables todos ellos.


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia no tiene amiguitos
> Todos la odian



Los anglosajones y sus colonias distan mucho de ser "todos".

Debes ser tia porque no ves más allá de tu propio ombligo.


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La realidad es que Rusia acaba de entregar el resto de Ucrania a la UE y occidente
> 
> Y nunca van a recuperar Kiev. La madre de Rusia



Veremos a ver que pasa, a lo mejor la población le monta otra revolución antimaidan...o con peor suerte se convierte en el paraíso sexual de todos los viejos anglos, mientras el comediante canta el horst wessel lied con el batallón azov...casi prefiero la última por las risas


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Los anglosajones y sus colonias distan mucho de ser "todos".
> 
> Debes ser tia porque no veas más allá de tu propio ombligo.




Ah es verdad

Venezuela
Nicaragua
...


Uy que grandes amistades

China? Jajajaja


China es deseando que Rusia se vaya a tomar por el culo
Llevan años invadiendo poblacionalmentw zonas de siberia que necesitan y quieren


----------



## bigmaller (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La realidad es que Rusia acaba de entregar el resto de Ucrania a la UE y occidente
> 
> Y nunca van a recuperar Kiev. La madre de Rusia



Y europa se va a quedar con un pais corrupto, sin industria, y con millones de imigrantes mas. Russia se queda con sus rusos. 

Ukrania ya estaba perdida desde 2014


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> Veremos a ver que pasa, a lo mejor la población le monta otra revolución antimaidan...o con peor suerte se convierte en el paraíso sexual de todos los viejos anglos, mientras el comediante canta el horst wessel lied con el batallón azov...casi prefiero la última por las risas





Claro

Pudiendo ser polacos con sus sueldos y autovías

Quien quiere no ser transinstrios o Bielorrusia con sus paco dictadores post soviéticos y sus economías aisladas y de mierda


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y europa se va a quedar con un pais corrupto, sin industria, y con millones de imigrantes mas. Russia se queda con sus rusos.
> 
> Ukrania ya estaba perdida desde 2014




Que industria tiene Rusia si viven de vender materias primas como Argentina o Nigeria?


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

Bueno es que las elecciones usanas a mi me parecen el ejemplo de lo que digo, no había discusión ni interés, solo se oía decir que Tromp era mal y poco mas! Hasta en el PP apoyaban a Hilaria, yo creo que cuando el español opina es porque se lo dicen los medios y como distracción de algo. Sea Ucrania, Tromp, o Sadam.

Me refiero a que en general el español no tiene interés en la política exterior, igual que el político español, están acostumbrados a obedecer y callar. Y si comentan algo al respecto, con toda probabilidad solo repetirán lo que oigan en la tele. 

Por lo demás, que el español medio no pueda cerrar la boca o admitir que no sabe no significa que le interese la política internacional. A poco que la gente supiera, debería ser un clamor que el reino moro del sur es una amenaza seria y que hasta les estamos criando la quinta columna.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ah es verdad
> 
> Venezuela
> Nicaragua
> ...



Irán , Jo Jo Jo, cuyo archienemigo Israel tiene al Kremlin comprado...


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

A parte de llenarles de armamento?


----------



## SrPurpuron (22 Feb 2022)

A Rusia lo que le interesa es mantener su influencia en el centro y lejano Oriente. En el oeste es cierto que tiene poco que rascar, pero hace poco intervino en Kazajstán y podría poner gobiernos títeres donde quisiera en alguna de las zonas controlables, aunque solamente bajo la corrupción claro.

En la guerra de Siria Rusia tuvo un peso importante, de no ser por Rusia ya podría olvidarse Al Assad de seguir ahí.

De lo que le ha valido y le está valiendo a Rusia todo eso es de perfeccionarse militarmente y estar más preparada, aunque también es verdad que por las sanciones su ejército se está quedando sin componentes tecnológicos importantes.


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La realidad es que Rusia acaba de entregar el resto de Ucrania a la UE y occidente
> 
> Y nunca van a recuperar Kiev. La madre de Rusia



Kiev se va a recuperar solo. Están hasta los huevos de los neonazis, la OTAN, la guerra y lau destrucción económica masiva que les hemos aportado.

La desmaidanización ya ha empezado.









NATO allies concerned by Zelensky move to leave Ukraine, threat of Russian invasion almost certain


NATO allies, including White House officials, are concerned by Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelensky’s decision to depart Kyiv for the Munich Security Conference this weekend, sources told Fox News Friday.




www.foxnews.com





Los soldados ucros desertan y vuelven a sus casas. Cuando lleguen irán a por los banderistas y loes colgarán en las plazas.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Feb 2022)

En el foro muchos han hecho suya la version anglosajona del asunto, que Rusia es muy mala, que quiere recrear la URSS e invadir la UE.
Rusia tiene suficientes problemas y enemigos, como para querer invadir la Union Europea, China hoy es un socio estrategico y mañana puede ser un hijo de puta tocapelotas, con el que comparte frontera, como dijo @PokemonVilnius los chinos pueden perder 15 millones de soldados y no les da ni frio ni calor, la sociedad seguiria obedeciendo al partido comunista sin inmutarse.
La FR para ser competitiva en sus exportaciones, deberia estar en un club de mercaderes y consumidores, como es la UE, exportan materias primas, armas, trigo y para de contar.

PD- Ahora esta muy claro lo que va a pasar, cada vez que los ukros bombardeen las trincheras o los pueblos novorrusos, los ruskies haran una pequeña ofensiva local y avanzaran cientos de metros ???, dos kilometros ???...


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

Pues ser víctima de los rusos le va hacer amigos en todo el mundo y a atraer inversiones sólo por joder a los rusos.


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La FR para ser competitiva en sus exportaciones, deberia estar en un club de mercaderes y consumidores, como es la UE, exportan materias primas, armas, trigo y para de contar.



Y qué importarían de la UE?

Si no tienes nada interesante que importar, para qué exportarles nada?

Es como si dices que necesitan exportar a Uganda porque sin dólares ugandeses no pueden adquirir colmillos de elefante.

Con exportar a China ya cubren todas sus necesidades.


----------



## bigmaller (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Que industria tiene Rusia si viven de vender materias primas como Argentina o Nigeria?



El 35% del PIB ruso es industria. 

En españa, el 22%


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Claro
> 
> Pudiendo ser polacos con sus sueldos y autovías
> 
> Quien quiere no ser transinstrios o Bielorrusia con sus paco dictadores post soviéticos y sus economías aisladas y de mierda



Ya vez Polonia, un país más paco y gris imposible...allí todo el que sea joven no sabe como marcharse de esa "democracia" beatilla, insulsa y deprimente...allí en Polonia, por lo que se, su gobierno no tiene mucho amor por los de tu condición sexual


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

Habló el "ser de luz" "eslavo" que pontifica porque conoce a un ruso de Gavá millonario.

GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> A parte de llenarles de armamento?



Lo acabarán vendiendo, o como regalo para los rusos


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El 35% del PIB ruso es industria.
> 
> En españa, el 22%



Jajajaja qué fabrican?
Mierda subvencionada?


----------



## bigmaller (22 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Jajajaja qué fabrican?
> Mierda subvencionada?



Si. Consoladores lgtbi, libros para que los niños se pajeen y cositas asi. 

Los submarinos, y los cohetes nosotros!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Feb 2022)

bigmaller dijo:


> El 35% del PIB ruso es industria.
> 
> En españa, el 22%



Para poder fabricar armas como el yars necesitas industria…y muy sofisticada. No se compra en la tienda de los chinos a 1€…


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

Si, de hecho la visión de cada uno en política internacional es únicamente repetir los mantras de cada partido al respecto (las americanos son malos, los rusos son malos, los israelitas son malos, o cualquiera de estas al revés). En el caso Rusia-NATO es de los pocos en que hay discrepancias dentro de idénticas ideologías. 

El problema es que en la política internacional no rigen las ideologías sino el realismo y el interés. A mi no me caen ni me dejan de caer mejor israelíes o palestinos, rusos o ucranianos, etc. Si se pelean que gane el mejor, y si tengo algo que decir me preguntare ¿Qué es mejor para mi? A mi Rusia no me gusta y Ucrania no me interesa, tengo dudas sobre la utilidad de la OTAN para España. Pero si estamos en una alianza, lo serio (cosa que no es España) es honrar nuestros compromisos.


----------



## arriondas (22 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Y qué importarían de la UE?
> 
> Si no tienes nada interesante que importar, para qué exportarles nada?
> 
> Con exportar a China ya cubren todas sus necesidades.



Muchos siguen empeñados en vivir en un mundo que ya no existe, como señaló un conforero en otro hilo. A día de hoy, en el año 2022, ¿qué puede ofrecer ese Occidente (esa anglosfera y sus vasallos) al resto del mundo? Ni productos manufacturados, ni de la industria del entretenimiento... No tienen nada interesante que ofrecer, nada que ya no tengan, que no puedan obtener por otras vías. Y eso es algo que muchos no quieren ver. Han dejado de ser el centro del mundo, el espejo en el que mirarse, la última Coca Cola del desierto. Sólo les queda la autocomplacencia. El "algodón, esclavos y arrogancia".


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Y qué importarían de la UE?
> 
> Si no tienes nada interesante que importar, para qué exportarles nada?
> 
> ...



Es un mundo globalizado, hoy no tienen mas productos competitivos que exportar por la falta de mercados donde venderlos, si quieres crecer economicamente, tienes que exportar productos manufacturados y tecnologia, fabrican para el mercado interior.

PD- Los chinos les haran las compras en el supermercado internacional, si aumentan los embargos, pero no lo haran por amor al arte, se llevaran un buen bocado del pastel, con los indios lo mismo, llevan ya tiempo haciendo intercambios comerciales en rublos, yuanes, rupias.


----------



## bigmaller (22 Feb 2022)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Para poder fabricar armas como el yars necesitas industria…y muy sofisticada. No se compra en la tienda de los chinos a 1€…



Para estos industria es comprar destornilladores en china a 0,1€ y ponerles el membrete "EU" En puerto de sagunto y venderlo a 10€!!! 

Que puede fallar!


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Es un mundo globalizado, hoy no tienen mas productos competitivos que exportar por la falta de mercados donde venderlos, si quieres crecer economicamente, tienes que exportar productos manufacturados y tecnologia, fabrican para el mercado interior.
> 
> PD- Los chinos les haran las compras en el supermercado internacional, si aumentan los embargos, pero no lo haran por amor al arte, se llevaran un buen bocado del pastel, con los indios lo mismo, llevan ya tiempo haciendo intercambios comerciales en rublos, yuanes, rupias.



De qué compras hablas, alma de dios? *Cosas concretas*.

Repito: Qué produce la UE para que Rusia necesite regalarnos cosas a cambio de nuestros papelitos inflables? Nombra algún *producto o servicio concreto* o deja ya de decir estupideces.

Son Europa y los EEUU desindustrializados los que han dejado de ser imprescindibles y con ello sus respectivas monedas.


----------



## bigmaller (22 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> De qué compras hablas, alma de dios? Cosass concretas.
> 
> Repito: Qué produce la UE para que Rusia necesite regalarnos cosas a cambio de nuestors papelitos inflables? Nombra algún producto o servicio o deja ya de decir estupideces.



Russia necesita industria de bienes de consumo. Eso es un hecho. Los chinos les pueden ayudar en eso, mientras que ellos a los chinos les ayudan en industria aeroespacial, militar marina y materias primas. 

Señores, game over. A usar coches electricos racionando la energia, mantitas y poco mas nos queda. En cuanto digan que los papelitos usanos y europeos ellos no los tocan ni con un palo, se acabó.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

Jajajaja acojonado estoy.
Encima fantasma.
Se cree que esto es una peli de espías.

GILIPOLLAS.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> Repito: Qué produce la UE para que Rusia necesite regalarnos cosas a cambio de nuestors papelitos inflables? Nombra algún producto o servicio o deja ya de decir estupideces.



¿Que produce la UE?, *la tercera parte de todo lo que se produce en el planeta Tierra, pasa de un modo u otro por Europa !!!.

PD- Minusvaloras a 500 millones de europeos, la mayor potencia economica del planeta.*


----------



## Marvelita (22 Feb 2022)

gas hay en muchos paises; es mas, diria que rusia puede perder mucho sin que europa le coma el gas...

china? puede... pero todo apunta a que europa va a empezar a hacer un madeineurope


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

arriondas dijo:


> Muchos siguen empeñados en vivir en un mundo que ya no existe, como señaló un conforero en otro hilo. A día de hoy, en el año 2022, ¿qué puede ofrecer ese Occidente (esa anglosfera y sus vasallos) al resto del mundo? Ni productos manufacturados, ni de la industria del entretenimiento... No tienen nada interesante que ofrecer, nada que ya no tengan, que no puedan obtener por otras vías. Y eso es algo que muchos no quieren ver. Han dejado de ser el centro del mundo, el espejo en el que mirarse, la última Coca Cola del desierto. Sólo les queda la autocomplacencia. El "algodón, esclavos y arrogancia".



Espera que el faro del mundo ahora son los rusos, los chinos y los iraníes, con mucho que ofrecer.

Tócate los cojones.


----------



## Vilux (22 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> ¿Que produce la UE?, *la tercera parte de todo lo que se produce en el planeta Tierra, pasa de un modo u otro por Europa !!!*



"De un modo u otro", dice este fantasmón para confirmar que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está defendiendo.

Al ignore por necio.


----------



## bigmaller (22 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> ¿Que produce la UE?, *la tercera parte de todo lo que se produce en el planeta Tierra, pasa de un modo u otro por Europa !!!.
> 
> PD- Minusvaloras a 500 millones de europeos, la mayor potencia economica del planeta.*



Tu estas loco


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

Jojojo tú no te follas ni a una puta nigeriana, FANTASMA.


----------



## arriondas (22 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Espera que el faro del mundo ahora son los rusos, los chinos y los iraníes, con mucho que ofrecer.
> 
> Tócate los cojones.



No has entendido nada. No pretenden ser el faro del mundo.

Pero lo que es cierto es que Occidente ha perdido el halo que tenía, esa fascinación. Ya no estamos en los años 80 y 90 del siglo XX. Muchas cosas han cambiado y se nota en los pequeños detalles. En muchos países el 70 por ciento o más de la población no ha visto un solo minuto de Juego de Tronos, y no me refiero a países africanos.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (22 Feb 2022)

Europa está reventada con tema covid, que no me pidan ningún esfuerzo por defender nada. Sin vida, sin ilusiones sin hijos, divorciados o solteros, sin ni siquiera poder acercarse a una tipa, sin poder cambiar de curro o te vas al paro de por vida, sin poder viajar, pagando hipotecac en negative equity...

JUSTO ME VA PARA NO PEDIR LA NACIONALIDAD RUSA E IRME DE ESTE PUTO LODAZAL.

Que se la apañen los borreles de turno.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Feb 2022)

Vilux dijo:


> "De un modo u otro", dice este fantasmón para confirmar que no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está defendiendo.
> 
> Al ignore por necio.



Nunca hay que intentar explicarle las cosas a los idiotas como tu, sigue revolcandote en tu ignorancia, majete !!!.  

PD- Algun dia puede que madures o no, quien sabe, cuando tu profesor impartia clases magistrales, tu estabas malito en casa, metiendote supositorios por el culo.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

Sal corriendo de aquí ya, puto niño rata, AAAAAAR!


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

Europa está acabada desde que americanos y soviéticos obligaron a ingleses y franceses dejar Suez en manos de Nasser. Es evidente que nuestra civilización es superior o la africana y asiática, el problema es que si no tenemos recursos naturales y decidimos autoemascularnos, poco hay que hacer. 

Quitando precisamente Francia y GB ningún otro pais tiene política exterior salvo que sea algo reactivo para su defensa (polacos, bálticos, rumanos; por el tema Rusia) aquí no llegamos ni a eso ultimo. Yo creo que respecto a Ucrania salvo GB, ningún pais sabe que hacer. 

De todas formas y a efectos de geopolítica lo cierto es que nos estamos convirtiendo en el culo del mundo frente al eje Pacifico y encima esto pronto va a ser África. 

No tenemos nada que hacer y lo mas sensato es lo que dices: centrarte en tus cosas.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> ¿Que produce la UE?, *la tercera parte de todo lo que se produce en el planeta Tierra, pasa de un modo u otro por Europa !!!.
> 
> PD- Minusvaloras a 500 millones de europeos, la mayor potencia economica del planeta.*



Déjalos, la ignorancia es así de atrevida.

Les mandaba a vivir a esos paraísos turcochinos, dos minutos y estaban de vuelta diciendo "bueeeno, no se está tan mal en Occidente"...


----------



## cerilloprieto (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tú eres una gitana maricona que sueña con chupar pollas negras, como dicta Sion. Pero lo que te vas a encontrar es un moro que te degüelle, en cuanto te huelan por la calle.
Mientras tanto sigue leyendo Hola y sus reportajes de familias reales de mierda.


----------



## kelden (22 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> ¿Que produce la UE?, *la tercera parte de todo lo que se produce en el planeta Tierra, pasa de un modo u otro por Europa !!!.
> 
> PD- Minusvaloras a 500 millones de europeos, la mayor potencia economica del planeta.*



A ver que entiendes por "producir". Yo no soy experto en Rusia y la URSS, por lo que hablo de percepciones. En tiempos de la URSS no había lo que aquí se conoce como "sociedad de consumo" y el dinero no se usaba como aquí. El apartamento que te asignaban ya venía con todo dentro: los mismos muebles, las mismas lavadoras, las mismas radios, etc...etc.... El mismo modelo para todos y además no se vendía. Te lo ponian en casa, a todos el mismo, y hasta que nos e caia de viejo no te daban otro. No había un mercado desarrollado en torno a ese tipo de consumo, ni se incentivaba a la gente a consumir. El estado no estaba interesado en esa industria.

Por otra parte el año de su caida la URSS produjo más acero y generó más energía que Estados Unidos. Quiero decir que cosas útiles, o que ellos percibían como útiles, prducían como el que más, chucherías prescindibles, las justas.

Actualmente no se como estará la cosa en Rusia en este sentido, supongo que se habrán unido a la costumbre occidental de gastar enormes recursos para que la gente pueda elegir entre 3.000 modelos de teléfono distintos. Lo que no se si habrán llegado al nivel de histerismo consumista de nuestras sociedades.

En cualquier caso ese modelo no genera nada útil, solo mueve billetes y consume muchos más recursos de los necesarios para dar la misma funcionalidad.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 Feb 2022)

No estás tú para emitir juicios. 

Que nos prometiste te irías con una buena recua de mujeres públicas a hacer las Ucranias entre tanta soldadesca y luego contarlo.

Aquí estás haciendo el mongo en Burbuja en lugar de ponerte un chandal como Dios manda, una cadena de oro acorde a tu nuevo oficio y alguna cita con el dentista para complementarte los piños con alguna aleación de platino.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> el problema es que si no tenemos recursos naturales y decidimos autoemascularnos, poco hay que hacer.



Si que tenemos recursos naturales en europa y un poco mas alla, donde asia empieza...







No creo que unicamente halla gas o petroleo, en el mediterraneo oriental o el mar del norte, en las aguas territoriales españolas de Canarias hay indicios de yacimientos de gas y petroleo, si suben los precios se comenzaran a explotar.


----------



## Chuchus (22 Feb 2022)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Los tanques consumen combustible, los programas de desarrollo de misiles hipersónicos cuestan dinero, los soldados quieren un sueldo a fin de mes, los "periodistas" de RT News no trabajan por amor al arte y lo más importante: a la población la puedes engañar durante unos cuantos años sobre lo cojonudo que es su país aunque sigan igual de pobres que hace 20 años, pero no los puedes engañar eternamente.



Si no fuese por lo que dices de rt news pareciera que hablas de la ue


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Feb 2022)

@PokemonVilnius me gustan tus respuestas en el foro, pero tu mismo eres uno de esos que ridiculizas, un tipo de neguri pechopalomista que no supo medrar en su tierra, no se si porque la polla de los del batzoki te hechaba patras, por tu falta de estudios o rendimiento...
Que marcho a vilnius ha hacer el trabajo que alli sus autoctonos o no saben hacer o como tu has descrito no quieren hacer...

¿Ha santo de que marchaste a lituania? ¿Era la meca tipo silicon valey? 

Mas bien fuiste para alli con el rabo entre las piernas y ahora sacas pecho...
Conocer a un ruso dos o siete no significa nada, yo conozco rusos, georgianos, uzbecos, afganos, iranies...

Puede que conozcas a un ruso con una casa de 7millones, pero eso es como si un ruso conociera a un gordo corrupto del batzoki y dijeraa en alto en un foro ruso: YO CONOZCO UN VASCO CON UNA CASA DE 7 MILLONES EN SAN PETERSBURGO!!!

El que tu vivas en esos lares te puede dar una mejor prisma de la situacion, pero recuerda que tu tambien eres un cuñao...


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (22 Feb 2022)

Excusas......


----------



## Jordanpt (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si mañana secuestran a tu hija y te piden tus ahorros a cambio de no sodomizarla y tirarla en una cuenta también harías cuentas? Mejor no pagar y tener otra hija y vivir una vida acomodada con tus ahorritos no??

Te olvidas lo más importante más allá de que les jodan vivos a Sanciones. Esas tierras son rusas por derecho? Sus ciudadanos están sufriendo represión en esas tierras, están sufriendo terrorismo??

Yo no se las respuestas pero me da que lo que cuentan la sexta y la OTAN es información un poco sesgada.


----------



## Chuchus (22 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pues ser víctima de los rusos le va hacer amigos en todo el mundo y a atraer inversiones sólo por joder a los rusos.



Invadir Afganistán en cambio, esta de puta madre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Feb 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Invadir Afganistán en cambio, esta de puta madre



Recuerdas el 11s..?..


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

kelden dijo:


> A ver que entiendes por "producir". Yo no soy experto en Rusia y la URSS, por lo que hablo de percepciones. En tiempos de la URSS no había lo que aquí se conoce como "sociedad de consumo" y el dinero no se usaba como aquí. El apartamento que te asignaban ya venía con todo dentro: los mismos muebles, las mismas lavadoras, las mismas radios, etc...etc.... El mismo modelo para todos y además no se vendía. Te lo ponian en casa, a todos el mismo, y hasta que nos e caia de viejo no te daban otro. No había un mercado desarrollado en torno a ese tipo de consumo, ni se incentivaba a la gente a consumir. El estado no estaba interesado en esa industria.
> 
> Por otra parte el año de su caida la URSS produjo más acero y generó más energía que Estados Unidos. Quiero decir que cosas útiles, o que ellos percibían como útiles, prducían como el que más, chucherías prescindibles, las justas.
> 
> ...



Que no genera nada útil.

No has entendido nada desde la Revolución Industrial.

La competencia es lo que mejora la tecnología, la economía, y por ende la civilización humana.

De nada.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Feb 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Si no fuese por lo que dices de rt news pareciera que hablas de la ue



Si claro en la UE cobramos 200 euros al mes


----------



## Teuro (22 Feb 2022)

Dejémonos de pajas mentales: Habrán hostias en algún momento del futuro por hacerse con los recursos naturales de Rusia, en vista de que es una nación poblacionalmente decadente esto hace presuponer que serían desguazados entre potencias rivales, pero sus nukes les aseguran su inviolabilidad, por lo que es de suponer que en un futuro con 17 millones de metros cuadrados y una población rondando los 100 millones de habitantes ...


.... tendrían el nivel de vida de los noruegos, cataríes o canadienses. Muy idiotas tendrían que ser los gobernantes rusos futuros si no llegan a eso.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Feb 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Ha santo de que marchaste a lituania?



Conio, ya lo conto, fue en busca de pelo rubio ensortijado !!!.


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¡SAPRISTI!
> 
> Este creo que es el mongólico del foro. Dice que "Rusia muy bien", que "Europa muy mal" y remata diciendo que Rusia es un país con "*peso internacional y geopolíticamente, más que Europa*".
> 
> ...



Ves algun lider moruno?? De esos a los que las putitas otanistas os gusta mamar el rabi?? Veteee a comer un buen rabo halal de Saud.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

Teuro dijo:


> Dejémonos de pajas mentales: Habrán hostias en algún momento del futuro por hacerse con los recursos naturales de Rusia, en vista de que es una nación poblacionalmente decadente esto hace presuponer que serían desguazados entre potencias rivales, pero sus nukes les aseguran su inviolabilidad, por lo que es de suponer que en un futuro con 17 millones de metros cuadrados y una población rondando los 100 millones de habitantes ...
> 
> 
> .... tendrían el nivel de vida de los noruegos, cataríes o canadienses. Muy idiotas tendrían que ser los gobernantes rusos futuros si no llegan a eso.



Pues acaban de emprender el camino inverso, cosas del ajedrecista que les lidera...


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Conio, ya lo conto, fue en busca de pelo rubio ensortijado !!!.



De algún Boris que le hiciera trastrás.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Mucho
> 
> El 90% de sus vecinos los odian a muerte
> 
> ...



De Europa tienes a toda europa occidental, excepto los maricones como tu queriendo SALIR de la UE.


----------



## Discordante (22 Feb 2022)

El problema de Rusia es que nunca ha querido aceptar el papel que le tocaba jugar despues de 1991.

Siguen pensando en forma de imperio y que la fuerza les va a garantizar un papel predominante en el mundo.

Una vez mueran todos los dirigentes satrapas que se formaron en la URSS y arrastran esa forma de ver el mundo y de pensar si que tiene un potencial enorme pero lo que muchos ven como su fuerza, su posicion geografica y el enorme territorio, en realidad de momento es una debilidad.

Le haria falta medio siglo de buenas politicas para volver a la mesa de los grandes (EEUU y China) y en ese lapso es posible que hayan surgido otros (India, Brasil, Indonesia y puede que algunos paises de OM o Africa) o si ocurriera un milagro de unificacion (que yo no querria vivir) el mayor de todos, UE.


----------



## Millar (22 Feb 2022)

Rusia, país atrasado que nunca ha pertenecido al primer mundo ni nunca lo va a hacer. Mismo PIB per cápita que cualquier republica bananera o incluso que Argelia, con un dictador que se cree el nuevo Napoleón o Hitler y que si no fuera porque tienen gas estarían al nivel de Guinea Bissau.

Las únicas industrias de Rusia son el gas y los bots que reparten la propaganda de Putin, este foro está infestado de ellos, igual que buena parte de internet. Subcontratan a sudamericanos para que copien y peguen mensajes diciendo que admiran a Putin y que Rusia es la hostia, cuando tiene a medio país medio muerto de hambre.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Feb 2022)

Ya sabia que no eras de neguri era para crear una atmosfera protoburguesa...
Mis pantalones cuestan 10 euros en el eroski, entiendo que ha ti la cachemira te ponga la polla como un enjambre, pasa lo mismo con la seda de las bragas de las mujeres, a mi la ropa nunca me importo...
Tengo familiares con dos cifras de millones igual hasta mas y no no les envidio para nada, he nacido con buenos gustos, pero no necesito abusar de ninguno...
Un vino cuesta de 0,5 a 10000 euros la botella, y el RICO es quien diferencia un buen vino, no es el que tiene dinero para comprarlo...
Yo tengo educacion para beber buen vino, he bebido seguramente mejores vinos que tu, y aun asi no desprecio uno de 0,5€...

Ser rico es entender que es lo que cuestan las cosas, un puñado de uvas nunca valdra mas de 30€ por muy exclusivo que sea y eso es lo que se paga demas. Un vino de 2000€ su coste es de 15 euros+1985€ de marca o elitismo...

A mi el elitismo no me interesa, el mundo esta lleno de subnormales con dinero...
Yo tengo mas cultura que 3000 raperos de la MTV...

Dejemos este tema absurdo y seguid con lo de rusia que es interesante, perdon por la intromision...


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Feb 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Yo tengo educacion para beber buen vino, he bebido seguramente mejores vinos que tu, y aun asi no desprecio uno de 0,5€...



Que cosas dices Tripto !!!, y yo la tengo mas larga...


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Que cosas dices Tripto !!!, y yo la tengo mas larga...



No lo digo para fardar, yo he andado en el sector vinicola aparte de tener familia con dineros y buenos vinos...

Pero un vino jamas costara mas de 30€ producirlo, todo lo demas es clasismo ridiculo para decir que tal o cual vino es mejor y bla bla...
Tu que te ries de Elda y MrCampurrianas que sepas que Elda fue referente del vino durante siglos...

Producir un vino o un ferrari es diferente, aun asi si vieras un coche de 150 millones de euros tu mismo dudarias de lo que realmente cuesta ese coche, he hay el secreto de la riqueza, diferenciar lo que cuesta de lo demas, separar la paja y el trigo...

Yo quiero ser rico, pero no elitista, quiero cosas de calidad a su justo precio...


----------



## Discordante (22 Feb 2022)

¿De que leches estas hablando?

¿Estas fumado?


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Feb 2022)




----------



## Triptolemo (22 Feb 2022)

Si ser libre para ti es comprar un Priorat de 1000 euros cuando tienes el mismo o mejor vino por 15 euros eso si que es de subnormales...
Tu eres LIBRE PARA SER SUBNORMAL, la ignorancia tiene UN PRECIO ELEVADO...

No se te olvide decorar tu casa con marmol brasileño


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Feb 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Si ser libre para ti es comprar un Priorat de 1000 euros cuando tienes el mismo o mejor vino por 15 euros eso si que es de subnormales...
> Tu eres LIBRE PARA SER SUBNORMAL, la ignorancia tiene UN PRECIO ELEVADO...
> 
> No se te olvide decorar tu casa con marmol brasileño



No hace tantos años, los camioneros haciendo Suecia se sacaban unas coronas, llevando de contrabando vino peleon embotellado.


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

Millar dijo:


> Rusia, país atrasado que nunca ha pertenecido al primer mundo ni nunca lo va a hacer. Mismo PIB per cápita que cualquier republica bananera o incluso que Argelia, con un dictador que se cree el nuevo Napoleón o Hitler y que si no fuera porque tienen gas estarían al nivel de Guinea Bissau.
> 
> Las únicas industrias de Rusia son el gas y los bots que reparten la propaganda de Putin, este foro está infestado de ellos, igual que buena parte de internet. Subcontratan a sudamericanos para que copien y peguen mensajes diciendo que admiran a Putin y que Rusia es la hostia, cuando tiene a medio país medio muerto de hambre.






*Fin del Hilo, vayan saliendo.*


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (22 Feb 2022)

Rusia será un cagadero, pero tiene una deuda ridícula. Su nivel de vida es real, es para lo que dan. Nosotros hemos pedido un préstamo por más de lo que tenemos y nos creemos ricos, pero las deudas se pagan tarde o temprano. Y si no pagas, al limbo de la Historia. Ese camino ya lo recorrió España varias veces con una bancarrota tras otra en siglos pasados.


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Feb 2022)

@PokemonVilnius mira gente como tu, muy libre   

¿Crees que las personas del video son mas ricas que yo? Si ser rico significa hacer cosas de rico yo nunca lo sere, tu te puedes instalar en esa escalera mecanica invertida a la cima y andar sin fin pensando que en la planta superior hay algo mas que caviar(comida que era de pobrres), angulas(que era comida de pobres) ostras(que era comida de probres)...

Ser rico requiere una educacion en todos los campos, sobre todo en conocer si lo que los ricos gastan es cosa de ricos o no...

Jugar pegandole a una pelotita en un verde campo llamado golf (cosa de pastores pobres escoceses)...
Tambien se puso de moda el fronton entre los pijos cuando era la gañanada mas basta de los mas bastos de los pueblos...


----------



## Chuchus (22 Feb 2022)

Millar dijo:


> Rusia, país atrasado que nunca ha pertenecido al primer mundo ni nunca lo va a hacer. Mismo PIB per cápita que cualquier republica bananera o incluso que Argelia, con un dictador que se cree el nuevo Napoleón o Hitler y que si no fuera porque tienen gas estarían al nivel de Guinea Bissau.
> 
> Las únicas industrias de Rusia son el gas y los bots que reparten la propaganda de Putin, este foro está infestado de ellos, igual que buena parte de internet. Subcontratan a sudamericanos para que copien y peguen mensajes diciendo que admiran a Putin y que Rusia es la hostia, cuando tiene a medio país medio muerto de hambre.



Pues igual que España no?? O me lo niegas?? Por mucho pib que tenga españa mira en profunidad la verdadera realidad en las vidas de la gente.

Tu crees que el pib importa realmente para cuantificar la calidad de vida de las personas??
España es el quinto país con más pobreza de europa y tiene un pib solamente un 15 % menor al de Rusia.
Y no solamente es la pobreza, es el esfuerzo fiscal, el paro, el precio de las cosas, Etc.
Compara la vida de las personas de España a la vida que tienen en Rusia. Difiere mucho?? Yo creo que no.

Además en Rusia serán siervos , pero en Europa hay un esclavismo, encubierto tanto en el sector agrario como en los almacenes logísticos de la zona del benelux. Así que me la pueden chupar tanto unos como otros


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Feb 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Pues igual que España no?? O me lo niegas?? Por mucho pib que tenga españa mira en profunidad la verdadera realidad en las vidas de la gente.
> 
> Tu crees que el pib importa realmente para cuantificar la calidad de vida de las personas??
> España es el quinto país con más pobreza de europa y tiene un pib solamente un 15 % menor al de Rusia.
> ...



chorradas...no puedes compara la vida del ruso comun con la del español comun...hay un mundo de distancia


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Feb 2022)

he eso ya lo intentaron y los hinchas del shaktnar donesk quemaron vivos a esos retrasados prorusos


----------



## Chuchus (22 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> chorradas...no puedes compara la vida del ruso comun con la del español comun...hay un mundo de distancia



Ay si! Perdón!! Las terracitas!!!


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Feb 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Pues igual que España no?? O me lo niegas?? Por mucho pib que tenga españa mira en profunidad la verdadera realidad en las vidas de la gente.
> 
> Tu crees que el pib importa realmente para cuantificar la calidad de vida de las personas??
> España es el quinto país con más pobreza de europa y tiene un pib solamente un 15 % menor al de Rusia.
> ...



España está en la UE 500 Millones de personas, saca gráficas

EURO-RUBLO 
RENTA PER CAPITA 
ESPERANZA DE VIDA 
Etcetc


Bueno, creo q las.unicas gráficas en las que ganáis es 

ARMAS NUCLEARES
EXTENSION KM2
....


----------



## Triptolemo (22 Feb 2022)

No queria deprimirte con el camino de la rata...
Solo queira recalcar que lo que hacen los ricos generalmente es una exageracion de lo pobre...

Un armario de nogal bueno si no eres carpintero(generalmente oficio pobre) no sabras si es bueno, incluso si es de nogal o de otra madera, te fiaras de su etiqueta, de su fama, SOBRE TODO DE SU PRECIO como un borrego...
Por eso digo que un rico nunca sera un rico puesto que no puede abarcar todo aquello que le rodea...
De hay lo refinado de la cultura clasica de lo que es bueno y que no, de los buenos modales, de como se pone la mesa...
Ser rico es cultura, no capital...

Te recomiendo esta pelicula:


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Feb 2022)

bien merecida,,odesa siguio siendo ucraniana,,tuvieron mas HUEVOS que la policia ucraniana no hacia nada... ah si 20000 policias fueron despedidos,,como debimos haber hecho con los mossos


----------



## Chuchus (22 Feb 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> España está en la UE 500 Millones de personas, saca gráficas
> 
> EURO-RUBLO
> RENTA PER CAPITA
> ...



Yo no ganó nada que soy español, ojalá no haber nacido en este país de jilipollas y haber nacido en otro con gente un poco más lista. Portugal o Inglaterra por ejemplo


----------



## Arthas98 (22 Feb 2022)

Los rusos tienen una mortalidad africana y una natalidad europea, en 20 años un geriátrico estepario.


----------



## usuario baneado (22 Feb 2022)

Si querían territorio amigo, que hablen con Cérdogan. Todos ganamos


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Feb 2022)

En este país eres libre de irte, creo que de Rusia no te puedes ir tan facilmente. Y..... oh wait.... vas a ir a otro país de la UE, pudiendo elegir Rusia.


----------



## Apretrujillos (22 Feb 2022)

En canto empiecen las colas en Moscu otra vez, la cabeza de Putina cae segada por los oligarcas que le han mantenido ahi.


----------



## Chuchus (22 Feb 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> En este país eres libre de irte, creo que de Rusia no te puedes ir tan facilmente. Y..... oh wait.... vas a ir a otro país de la UE, pudiendo elegir Rusia.



Explicame porque no te puedes marchar de Rusia tan facilmente


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Pues igual que España no?? O me lo niegas?? Por mucho pib que tenga españa mira en profunidad la verdadera realidad en las vidas de la gente.
> 
> Tu crees que el pib importa realmente para cuantificar la calidad de vida de las personas??
> España es el quinto país con más pobreza de europa y tiene un pib solamente un 15 % menor al de Rusia.
> ...





Y somos el segundo país en esperanza de vida
Y somos una país que en general cuando se hacen encuestas a nivel mundial y europeo es un país que cae bien y les resultamos simpáticos


Dos cosas que jamás será un ruso


Mueren pronto y viven mal
Caen como el culo a todos


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Los rusos tienen una mortalidad africana y una natalidad europea, en 20 años un geriátrico estepario.




Pero total
No es exageración








Es Asturias o Soria hechas potencias mundiales

En 15 o 2p años las van a pasar putas para pagar sus ya penosas pensiones


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (22 Feb 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Explicame porque no te puedes marchar de Rusia tan facilmente







__





¿CÓMO CONSEGUIR UNA CARTA DE INVITACIÓN A ESPAÑA PARA CIUDADANOS RUSOS?







es.ivisa.com






Rusia mola, solo tienes que ver en youtube videos de como conducen y solucionan sus accidentes de tráfico. Todo igualito que aqui.

El que vive en Europa vive en una matrix de felicidad comparado a lo que sería vivir en ese estercolero.

Pero oye..... estas tardando en irte


----------



## Chuchus (22 Feb 2022)

Sitezumbanlosoidos dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que ya te dije que no soy proruso... y no te pregunté como puedo ir a Rusia, sino como es que los rusos no pueden salir de rusia


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (22 Feb 2022)

No se bien cuanto odian los vecinos a Rusia
Pero preguntales a la mayoría de habitantes de países subdesarrollados que piensan de EEUU
Todo el mundo quería ir EEUU
Excepto aquellos que se dieron cuenta, que eran igual de pobres en EEUU que en sus países, pero además estaban en un país extraño, lejos de su familia
Los rusos quizás sean más pobres, más toscos, más borrachos, y más raros
Pero ellos tienen más recursos que los europeos


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

La UE se ha quedado con Serbia y Montenegro. Las hermanas rusas del sur que están de entrada en la UE como el resto de los Balcanes

Hoy más que nunca se sabe que Ucrania se irá hacia la UE y entrará de aquí a 20 o 30 años

Da igual que tenga partes ocupadas. También las tiene Chipre

Rusia no ira a más. Ha ocupado todas las regiones donde los rusos eran más del 75%. Y eso era hace 10 años. Los ucranianos se fueron hace año y seguramente los rusos en esos territorios sean el 100%


Pero ya esta







La siguiente no llega al 50%. Odessa al 40%

No es lo mismo invadir zonas rusas casi al 80% que zonas donde no llegan ni al 45%


La UE será así en 2050

Hice este mapa en 2019

Como leo mejor que vosotros la geopolitica ya había incluido Crimea y estas dos republiquetas en Rusia

Si los Balcanes todos en la UE
Si Ucrania en la UE







La Rusia de putin o a quien tenga el honor en nombrar Zarevich pues en su sitio. En una esquina de Europa mientras el imperio neocarolingio controla todo el continente

Y si. Escocia independiente y en la UE. Es lo que apuntan las encuestas sobre todo a los jóvenes

Los anglos rodeados de UE por norte, sur,este y oeste


Se me olvidó una Irlanda unificada
Quien sabe


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (22 Feb 2022)

Ya lo comenté, hasta que no me folle un coño ruso y uno ucraniano, no me decantaré.


----------



## Von Rudel (22 Feb 2022)

10 años de sanciones y vivir un poco peor.


Pero se libran de Ucrania en la OTAN amenazandolos que a la larga sería mas caro.


En España que somos de solo ver el hoy y no el mañana no comprendemos estas cosas de largo plazo.


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> 10 años de sanciones y vivir un poco peor.
> 
> 
> Pero se libran de Ucrania en la OTAN amenazandolos que a la larga sería mas caro.
> ...




Nada puede parar a Ucrania en la UE
Ni Rusia que no puede invocar eso de que esta al servicio de EEUU

Es una organización europea para estados europeos y Ucrania lo es


El problema para Rusia es que la UE tiene las mismas normas de defensa que la otan

Si Rusia ataca a una Ucrania UE y más dentro de 20 años que la defensa común será mayor será como atacar a todos sus miembros

Y será como atacar a EEUU ya que a su vez estos son aliados de la UE

Es decir. 1914

Atacar A un país es atacar a 20 por el sistema de alianzas


----------



## porcospin (22 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Sí: en países como... ¿A ver? ¿Nombras alguno respetable? : )



Pues USA, hasta hace poco tenian al titere de Trump a sus pies y por tanto a su gobierno. 
Y aun pueden hacer que Trump gane las proximas.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> Pues USA, hasta hace poco tenian al titere de Trump a sus pies y por tanto a su gobierno.
> Y aun pueden hacer que Trump gane las proximas.



"USA" entiendo que es EEUU. No creo que en persona digas "me voy de viaje a yunairesteits".

Pero no: Rusia jamás tuvo relaciones óptimas con EEUU. Eso de que Trump estaba a los pies de Putin no sé en qué se basa.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Feb 2022)

En el oblast de Odessa hay mas de 200.000 ucranianos que son rumanos etnicos, el puerto comercial de Odessa es el mas importante del mar negro, Ucrania es un estado fallido, gracias a sus politicos y si la guerra no termina rapido, todos sus vecinos, intentaran hacerse con un trozo del pastel.

PD- Los ucranianos estan sometidos a un lavado de cerebro desde hace 30 años, explicandoles que son diferentes de los rusos...


----------



## frankie83 (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Rusia no es EEUU que te pñanta un ejército de la hostia al otro lado del mundo.



Hasta aquí he leído


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Hasta aquí he leído




EEUU tiene capacidad de invadir nueva Zelanda
Rusia no puede ni hacerlo con Transnistria


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Feb 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Ya lo comenté, hasta que no me folle un coño ruso y uno ucraniano, no me decantaré.



Putin tira para casa, pero no es objetivo

'Las prostitutas rusas son las mejores del mundo': Putin


----------



## frankie83 (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> EEUU tiene capacidad de invadir nueva Zelanda
> Rusia no puede ni hacerlo con Transnistria



Hemos visto en Afganistán y en Siria la gran capacidad que tiene


----------



## kenny220 (22 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Hemos visto en Afganistán y en Siria la gran capacidad que tiene



La tiene para destruir, invadir y conquistar, pero no para imponer una sociedad Democrática a la occidental.


----------



## frankie83 (22 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> La tiene para destruir, invadir y conquistar, pero no para imponer una sociedad Democrática a la occidental.



Quita tb “democrática”


----------



## porcospin (22 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> "USA" entiendo que es EEUU. No creo que en persona digas "me voy de viaje a yunairesteits".
> 
> Pero no: Rusia jamás tuvo relaciones óptimas con EEUU. Eso de que Trump estaba a los pies de Putin no sé en qué se basa.



En los favores recibidos para ganar las elecciones, el poder de Putin para manipular, desestabilizar o sacar a luz información que podria hacer caer a Trump.

Trump estaba a sus pies, otra cosa es que lo estuviese todo el gobierno o las instituciones.
Un pais es unicamente el gobierno


----------



## kenny220 (22 Feb 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Quita tb “democrática”



Por eso he dicho a la occidental, que ya vemos tiene sus matices con lo de democracia. 

Pero asumamos que no es lo mismo invadir un país con tradición Democrática, que un país que no la tenga. 

Salvó que te cargues a la población y la, sustituyas por otra, siempre habrá resistencias y volver a lo tradicional.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> En los favores recibidos para ganar las elecciones, el poder de Putin para manipular, desestabilizar o sacar a luz información que podria hacer caer a Trump.
> 
> Trump estaba a sus pies, otra cosa es que lo estuviese todo el gobierno o las instituciones.
> Un pais es unicamente el gobierno



Ah, la fantasía esa de los progres. Ya les gustaría que Trump le debiese algo a Putin. Me río de esa gilipollez, porque saben que Trump era el líder fuerte que ellos jamás ofrecerán.

Esa gente vive en su película. No les des cuerda: están chiflados.


----------



## porcospin (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Nada puede parar a Ucrania en la UE
> Ni Rusia que no puede invocar eso de que esta al servicio de EEUU
> 
> Es una organización europea para estados europeos y Ucrania lo es
> ...



Históricamente siempre ha interesado no ser frontera con el enemigo, y que los territorios que si son frontera sean beligerantes con el enemigo comun.

El problema es que en esta ecuacion tambien aparecen la OTAN y EEUU y complican cualquier calculo.


----------



## porcospin (22 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Ah, la fantasía esa de los progres. Ya les gustaría que Trump le debiese algo a Putin. Me río de esa gilipollez, porque saben que Trump era el líder fuerte que ellos jamás ofrecerán.
> 
> Esa gente vive en su película. No les des cuerda: están chiflados.



Hay sobradas investigaciones, documentales, etc sobre el tema y por supuesto que Putin sabe como hacer esas cosas de formas sibilinas.

¿fuerte para quien? Ese Trump que antepone su vida y economia personal a los intereses del pais al que representa. 

Es divertido ver como muchos Trumpistas ahora abrazan el Putismo, como lideres no hay nada en común pero estos conforeros lo encuentran. 
Por suerte con Putin hay menos teorias conspiracionistas y terraplanistas


----------



## Casino (22 Feb 2022)

De eso nada, españoles y rusos tienen muchas cosas en común, les gusta comer y beber hasta reventar, son homófobos, hablan a gritos, se pelean a golpes por cualquier chorrada pero luego en casa manda la mujer. El estereotipo de la mujer rusa que le pega a su marido es un clásico.

Saludos.


----------



## Vctrlnz (22 Feb 2022)

Solo faltaba, un país 35 veces más grande que España con los recursos naturales más grandes del mundo, quizás la mitad, y las tías más buenas del mundo junto con ucras polacas etc.
Eso sí salvo los oligarcas comunistas de Moscú los rusos son pobres como ratas y tienen un clima de mierda.
Pero al pobre ruso medio que tenga más peso que internacional que España le importa mucho eh


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> Hay sobradas investigaciones, documentales, etc sobre el tema y por supuesto que Putin sabe como hacer esas cosas de formas sibilinas.
> 
> ¿fuerte para quien? Ese Trump que antepone su vida y economia personal a los intereses del pais al que representa.
> 
> ...



Con Trump tampoco hay ninguna teoría.

Aquí tienes las capturas de la previa de las elecciones. A los demócratas no les hacía caso ni Krusty. Trump hizo decenas de mítines en una semana en todo el país y los llenó.

Las "sobradas investigaciones", "documentales" y "etc" que inventaron los demócratas sobre su vinculación con Putin son una muestra de lo patética que es la izquierda en todo el planeta y hasta qué punto son capaces inventar.

La realidad es esta y nadie la puede cambiar:


----------



## Talosgüevos (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> EEUU tiene capacidad de invadir nueva Zelanda
> Rusia no puede ni hacerlo con Transnistria



Rusia también Tiene capacidad para invadir Nueva Zelanda, primero la arrasa desde cientos de km con barcos y submarinos y cuando no quede ni un kiwi vivo llevan tropas en barco o avión. Transnistria la invadirían sin despeinarse.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

*Perdimos nuestra misión*. Todos tenemos una. Los individuos, las naciones y las civilizaciones. La nuestra (dejando a un lado las capacidades del hombre europeo) es la civilización que recibió la herencia clásica unida al cristianismo. Perdida y despreciada esa herencia, hoy vivimos de las rentas cada vez mas exiguas y confiando en que la billetera pueda ahorrarnos tener que luchar. Por eso estamos así, hay un aforismo de Jünger que describe bien la situación: "_Nadie muere antes de cumplir su misión, pero hay quien la sobrevive_" - Es mejor no sobrevivirla.

La Civilización Occidental es la superior y su destino manifiesto era gobernar al resto de pueblos de la tierra con rectitud y justicia. En el S XIX llegamos al cenit y en el XX todo se vino abajo. 

La Misión de nuestra civilización queda muy bien expresada en el tan denostado poema de Kipling "_La carga del hombre blanco_":

_Take up the White Man’s burden
Send forth the best ye breed
Go bind your sons to exile
To serve your captives’ need;
To wait in heavy harness,
On fluttered folk and wild
Your new-caught, sullen peoples,
Half-devil and half-child.

Take up the White Man’s burden
In patience to abide,
To veil the threat of terror
And check the show of pride;
By open speech and simple,
An hundred times made plain
To seek another’s profit,
And work another’s gain.

Take up the White Man’s burden
The savage wars of peace
Fill full the mouth of Famine
And bid the sickness cease;
And when your goal is nearest
The end for others sought,
Watch sloth and heathen Folly
Bring all your hopes to nought.

Take up the White Man’s burden
No tawdry rule of kings,
But toil of serf and sweeper
The tale of common things.
The ports ye shall not enter,
The roads ye shall not tread,
Go mark them with your living,
And mark them with your dead.

Take up the White Man’s burden
And reap his old reward:
The blame of those ye better,
The hate of those ye guard
The cry of hosts ye humour
(Ah, slowly!) toward the light:
«Why brought he us from bondage,
Our loved Egyptian night?»

Take up the White Man’s burden
Ye dare not stoop to less
Nor call too loud on Freedom
To cloke (1) your weariness;
By all ye cry or whisper,
By all ye leave or do,
The silent, sullen peoples
Shall weigh your gods and you.

Take up the White Man’s burden
Have done with childish days
The lightly proferred laurel,
The easy, ungrudged praise.
Comes now, to search your manhood
Through all the thankless years
Cold, edged with dear-bought wisdom,
The judgment of your peers._



.Kaikus dijo:


> Si que tenemos recursos naturales en europa y un poco mas alla, donde asia empieza...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953454
> 
> ...



Claro, por eso debemos conquistar Rusia y repartirnosla, ya esta bien de asiaticos  

Lo mismo con el resto del mundo.


----------



## selenio (22 Feb 2022)

Perdona, pero ahí te equivocas y mucho, en España, no todo el mundo se cree la propaganda antirusa de la OTAN, la UE, UK, y Washington.

España es un país muy dividido con respecto a ese tema y más con la que está cayendo en occidente con la dictadura woke proveniente de Usa, otra cosa es la élite del país y su aparato de propaganda mediatico.

No te confundas, que ni de lejos muchos españoles pensamos lo que el Op, estamos los Españoles para presumir de PIB, precisamente, cuando tenemos una deuda desbocada que no tienen los rusos, somos un satélite dependiente y decadente del globaliamo, que pueden trocear cuando quieran, mientras que Rusia es un país autosuficiente en casi todos los sentidos a pesar de sus grandes defectos, con un poder de disuasión y autodefensa militar que España ni sueña.


----------



## Vctrlnz (22 Feb 2022)

Casino dijo:


> De eso nada, españoles y rusos tienen muchas cosas en común, les gusta comer y beber hasta reventar, son homófobos, hablan a gritos, se pelean a golpes por cualquier chorrada pero luego en casa manda la mujer. El estereotipo de la mujer rusa que le pega a su marido es un clásico.
> 
> Saludos.



Lastima que las españolas no tengan cosas en común.
Las más feas del planeta tierra y las rusas y eslavas en general, que son las más guapas con diferencia.


----------



## porcospin (22 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Con Trump tampoco hay ninguna teoría.
> 
> Aquí tienes las capturas de la previa de las elecciones. A los demócratas no les hacía caso ni Krusty. Trump hizo decenas de mítines en una semana en todo el país y los llenó.
> 
> ...



@AmericanSamoa con lo de abajo me retiro, tu post ya es muy terraplanista. 

Basar una opinion en una mierda de fotos. (Creo que desconoces que Biden desfomento las multitudes ¿quizas por el covid? y puso limitaciones para los mitines, incluso mitines para gente dentro de sus coches).

A mi me la suda Biden y Trump, pero me dais mucha pena los terraplanistas, y aficionados a avistar ovnis porque os acaban utilizando y la gente se rie de vosotros.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

porcospin dijo:


> @AmericanSamoa con lo de abajo me retiro, tu post ya es muy terraplanista.
> 
> Basar una opinion en una mierda de fotos. (Creo que desconoces que Biden no desfomento las a multitudes y puso limitaciones para los mitines, incluso mitines para gente dentro de sus coches).
> 
> A mi me la suda Biden y Trump, pero me dais mucha pena los terraplanistas, y aficionados a avistar ovnis porque os acaban utilizando y la gente se rie de vosotros.



¿Que Biden puso limitaciones al número de visitas de sus mítines en Youtube, que puedes ver en las capturas que Trump tenía siempre EL DOBLE de audiencia a la misma hora? ¿Y eres tan mongólico para tener que ponerte a hablar de si la Tierra es plana para cambiar de tema?

Cómo chupas rabo progre tú, ¿no?


----------



## lefebre (22 Feb 2022)

¿y que pinta Galicia en todo esto?


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

Casino dijo:


> De eso nada, españoles y rusos tienen muchas cosas en común, les gusta comer y beber hasta reventar, son homófobos, hablan a gritos,* se pelean a golpes por cualquier chorrada *pero luego en casa manda la mujer. El estereotipo de la mujer rusa que le pega a su marido es un clásico.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso debió de ser en otra época. Los españoles de hoy son de muchos ademanes, muchos gritos, mucho gesticular y poca acción. Basta ver lo patéticas que son las broncas de trafico o en cualquier zona nocturna...


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (22 Feb 2022)

Rusia no será gran cosa, pero la UE-EEUU tampoco, lo que pasa que el otro bando genere buenos negocios para las élites nacionales y supranacionales, otra cosa es para el pueblo que cada vez está peor la civilización en general, no solo lo económico, salvo quizás países más pequeños, los bálticos, un poco los nórdicos pero hasta los nórdicos están teniendo problemas también.


----------



## rama_ka (22 Feb 2022)

Qué puede uno esperar de un país que tiene gotelé en su parlamento


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Claro

Y los que allí habitan ganan todos 4000 euros al mes y viven en mansiones de la hostia

Claro Claro


Pib basado en que NO vive apenas nadie y encima se lo lleva todo wl oligarca de turno


Ciudad de México también tiene más pib per capita que Lugo

Luego compara al lucense medio con el mexicano medio a ver quien vive mejor


----------



## Casino (22 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Eso debió de ser en otra época. Los españoles de hoy son de muchos ademanes, muchos gritos, mucho gesticular y poca acción. Basta ver lo patéticas que son las broncas de trafico o en cualquier zona nocturna...




Es verdad que el número va reduciéndose, pero no es porque no nos nazca de lo más profundo el deseo de romperle la crisma al prójimo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Ricohombre (22 Feb 2022)

Casino dijo:


> Es verdad que el número va reduciéndose, pero no es porque no nos nazca de lo más profundo el deseo de romperle la crisma al prójimo.
> 
> Saludos.



A mi no me nace hacer daño a alguien, intento ser compasivo y bueno. Pero no me veras haciendo ademanes, pegando gritos y diciendo: "_Por que me cogen que sino te reviento_!". Mucho ruido y pocas nueces. Si uno quiere pelea no hace esas cosas, yo no paso ni una, si alguien me viene con esas le primera y la ultima se la va a llevar y no me va a oír pegando gritos ni gesticulando. A mi todo eso me parece falso orgullo para sentirse bien con uno mismo.


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

rama_ka dijo:


> Qué puede uno esperar de un país que tiene gotelé en su parlamento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953798





Se lo puso Benito Lopera Perote después de contarles como murió su padre corneado por un toro en la plaza de Zaragoza


----------



## Storico (22 Feb 2022)

Casino dijo:


> De eso nada, españoles y rusos tienen muchas cosas en común, les gusta comer y beber hasta reventar, son homófobos, hablan a gritos, se pelean a golpes por cualquier chorrada pero luego en casa manda la mujer. El estereotipo de la mujer rusa que le pega a su marido es un clásico.
> 
> Saludos.



Ni de coña:
-El español no bebe una mierda comparado con el ruso.
-El español no es homófobo.
-Lo de hablar a gritos es exclusivo de los españoles, ni en Italia lo hacen.
-Ya me gustaría que en España hubiera golpes por cualquier chorrada. Al típico listillo español en Rusia le partirían la mandíbula a las dos horas de llegar.
-La rusa es más apasionada que la española. En hombres tienen gustos opuestos: la española quiere un chulazo pero sólo de apariencias, se asusta si te ve muy cínico; a la rusa no le importa que seas más tranquilo, pero no te respeta si no eres un psicópata.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (22 Feb 2022)

Que te calles paleto maricon


----------



## Ufo (22 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Jake mate de Putin.
> 
> Anexionarse dos mierdas de ciudades que le van a dar quebraderos de cabeza y encima Ucrania va a entrar en la OTAN por cojones.
> 
> Proxima parada de los tontanico: Bielorusia.



El discursos troll folla anglo ha pasado de recuperaremos Crimea a solo son dos ciudades


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Feb 2022)

*Mi apuesta, Putin se va a quedar con las republicas del Don, toda la costa del mar Negro de Ukraina, y asi la cerrará al mar, para que sea una putita sumisa....

Tiempo al tiempo.*


----------



## ChortiHunter (22 Feb 2022)

Al igual que había no se qué artículos hablando sobre 'la trampa de ser rico recursos naturales' que hablaba de los países africanos que son constantemente follados por los desarrollados y mantenidos en la miseria, en el caso Ruso hay que hablar de 'la trampa del (((GDP)))' Los rusos no son como los africanos, que tienen recursos pero no saben como explotarlos y manipularlos. Los Rusos sí saben hacerlo. Córtales el grifo y seguirán con vida y seguirán con cabezas nucleares, pon un pie en su territorio y te vuelan en el acto. Quítales el grifo a Alemania e Italia y se mueren de puta hambre como la mierda que son. Muh GDP nigga yooo das de guud shieeet homieee


----------



## BogadeAriete (22 Feb 2022)

ChortiHunter dijo:


> Al igual que había no se qué artículos hablando sobre 'la trampa de ser rico recursos naturales' que hablaba de los países africanos que son constantemente follados por los desarrollados y mantenidos en la miseria, en el caso Ruso hay que hablar de 'la trampa del (((GDP)))' Los rusos no son como los africanos, que tienen recursos pero no saben como explotarlos y manipularlos. Los Rusos sí saben hacerlo. Córtales el grifo y seguirán con vida y seguirán con cabezas nucleares, pon un pie en su territorio y te vuelan en el acto. Quítales el grifo a Alemania e Italia y se mueren de puta hambre como la mierda que son. Muh GDP nigga yooo das de guud shieeet homieee



Los rusos saben que tienen recursos LIMITADOS, su petroleo se acaba, el carbon no way.... solo les queda el arsenal atómico y hacer un Eje Moscu-Pekin-Teheran para tener agarrado por los huevos a todo el mundo. Esa es su baza.

Suiza no tiene petroleo ni oro ni coltan....


----------



## ChortiHunter (22 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Los rusos saben que tienen recursos LIMITADOS, su petroleo se acaba, el carbon no way.... solo les queda el arsenal atómico y hacer un Eje Moscu-Pekin-Teheran para tener agarrado por los huevos a todo el mundo. Esa es su baza.
> 
> Suiza no tiene petroleo ni oro ni coltan....



Joder, yo creo que no se acaba nada pero tampoco pueden ir los vendedores diciendo 'tenemos petróleo y gas a punta pala' porque entonces los cabrones que les compran pedirán rebajas de precios. Por eso la estrategia es 'los ejpertos estiman que X e Y se acabaran en 10 años GUANO alert' luego sacan 'expedicionarios/exploradores descubren nueva bolsa de petróleo/gas subterránea' y ála +10 años más solo para dar apariencias. 
Suiza no es ni un país. Es una judiada creada para esconder el dinero, oro, contratos y follarse chortis de ya se sabe qué calibre.


----------



## .Kaikus (22 Feb 2022)

Ricohombre dijo:


> Claro, por eso debemos conquistar Rusia y repartirnosla, ya esta bien de asiaticos



Conquistarla en un despacho, con un acuerdo a la carta, como tiene Noruega o Suiza con la UE, los rusos son tradicionales y no aceptan las leyes lgtbi, ni leyes de genero, ni la educacion homosexual de los niños...


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> *Mi apuesta, Putin se va a quedar con las republicas del Don, toda la costa del mar Negro de Ukraina, y asi la cerrará al mar, para que sea una putita sumisa....
> 
> Tiempo al tiempo.*



Pues le costará miles o decenas de miles de jóvenes rusos


----------



## INE (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La mayor parte del territorio ruso no vale nada.
> Zonas heladas donde cristo perdió la zapatilla
> 
> Rusia lleva 400 años intentando meter pie en Europa.
> ...



Joder con los CM otaneros, en un mensaje decís que China se va a comer Siberia porque necesita los recursos
y acto seguido decís que Siberia es un puto erial. Siberia es una enorme reserva natural llena de recursos de
todo tipo que es lo que más vale en el mundo actual superpoblado. Coge un avión de Moscú a Magadán y
asómbrate de la inmensidad y la belleza de la Taiga, algo que tus ojos habituados al secarral español nunca podrán
ver.


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Feb 2022)

Teneis que pensar que los ucranianos son algo asi como los catalanes para los rusos. 
Dejariais que a Catalunya la mangonearan fuerzas extranjeras?? A que no??


----------



## Fígaro (22 Feb 2022)

8 de cada 10 rusos quisieran vivir en España.

1 de cada 1000 españoles quisiera vivir en Rusia.

Taluec.


----------



## INE (22 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> 8 de cada 10 rusos quisieran vivir en España.
> 
> 1 de cada 1000 españoles quisiera vivir en Rusia.
> 
> Taluec.



 

Fuente: mis sueños húmedos.


----------



## IVNP71 (22 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Teneis que pensar que los ucranianos son algo asi como los catalanes para los rusos.
> Dejariais que a Catalunya la mangonearan fuerzas extranjeras?? A que no??



Pero que Cataluña ni que niñitos muertos cuando el Kremlin lleva metiendo sus narices en Cataluña agitando el avispero y financiando a los separatistas catalanes por debajo de la mesa.
A informarse mejor y menos ver Rusia today o el Sputnik.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## AlexLimón99 (22 Feb 2022)

"... No como Estados Unidos, que te planta un ejército de la hostia en el otro lado del mundo..." 

*Si si, como en Afganistán... *


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (22 Feb 2022)

AlexLimón99 dijo:


> "... No como Estados Unidos, que te planta un ejército de la hostia en el otro lado del mundo..."
> 
> *Si si, como en Afganistán... *



pues lo planto 1 mes despues del 11-s,..los rusos no tienen esa capacidad -.. mira la mierda de ayuda que dieron a siria o armenia


----------



## BeninExpress (22 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> 8 de cada 10 rusos quisieran vivir en España.
> 
> 1 de cada 1000 españoles quisiera vivir en Rusia.
> 
> Taluec.



No te engañes..

0 de cada 1.000 rusos no querrían vivir donde a sus hijos le meten mierda LGTBYXZ+ a todas horas.. en el colegio, en la tele (pon dentro de un rato First Dates), ni en el gobierno.


----------



## EGO (22 Feb 2022)

AlexLimón99 dijo:


> "... No como Estados Unidos, que te planta un ejército de la hostia en el otro lado del mundo..."
> 
> *Si si, como en Afganistán... *



1 mes duraron los talibanes y luego 20 años de ocupacion paseandose sin problemas por todo el pais.

EEUU 20 años en Afganistan-->2455 bajas y 3000 civiles afganos muertos.

Rusia 10 años en Afganistan-->15.000 bajas y 1 millon de civiles afganos muertos.


----------



## Ludovicus (22 Feb 2022)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Pero que Cataluña ni que niñitos muertos cuando el Kremlin lleva metiendo sus narices en Cataluña agitando el avispero y financiando a los separatistas catalanes por debajo de la mesa.
> A informarse mejor y menos ver Rusia today o el Sputnik.
> Pozdrawiam.



Por eso los golpistas catalanes huidos se fueron a Alemania, Bélgica, Suiza y Escocia, que son regiones rusas.


----------



## BeninExpress (22 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> 1 mes duraron los talibanes y luego 20 años de ocupacion paseandose sin problemas por todo el pais.
> 
> EEUU 20 años en Afganistan-->2455 bajas y 3000 civiles afganos muertos.
> 
> Rusia 10 años en Afganistan-->15.000 bajas y 1 millon de civiles afganos muertos.



Ejjjtadoh Unidoh y sus putitas del floro..


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La mayor parte del territorio ruso no vale nada.
> Zonas heladas donde cristo perdió la zapatilla
> 
> Rusia lleva 400 años intentando meter pie en Europa.
> ...



Le vale para enviar su armada de submarinos y drones submarinos a atacar estados unidos atravesando el oceano artico


----------



## Kenshiro (22 Feb 2022)

Creía que habíamos avanzado algo estos últimos 8 años pero veo que el follarrusismo sigue campamdo a sus anchas por el forro. Tiene cojones que el país más grande del mundo y con reservas de gas propias tenga que comparar su PIB con Italia y encima salga perdiendo. Me imagino al mafioso, extractivo y dilapidador heztado ruso como el heztado español con esteroides.


----------



## Kenshiro (22 Feb 2022)

Kenshiro dijo:


> Creía que habíamos avanzado algo estos últimos 8 años pero veo que el follarrusismo sigue campamdo a sus anchas por el forro. Tiene cojones que el país más grande del mundo y con reservas de gas propias tenga que comparar su PIB con Italia y encima salga perdiendo. Me imagino al mafioso, extractivo y dilapidador heztado ruso como el heztado español con esteroides.



La puta urs venía de la perestroika, estaba en la ruina después de 70 años de comunismo, tenía el camino allanado para ir to the moon al abrirse al mercado internacional y aún así poco tardaron en irse a la mierda nuevamente por no haber purgado sus reminiscencias soviéticas. No me extraña que Ucrania no quiera saber nada del país que los mataba de hambre y radiación.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (22 Feb 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> La realidad es que ucrania nunca va a recuperar lo que ha perdido, y el sueño de zelenski será como vende al resto de Ucrania, este estrepitoso fracaso, de seguir perdiendo dos regiones más



Hizo un mal negocio en renunciar a su arsenal atómico...


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Teneis que pensar que los ucranianos son algo asi como los catalanes para los rusos.
> Dejariais que a Catalunya la mangonearan fuerzas extranjeras?? A que no??





Cuando quieran

La mayoría queremos vender Cataluña
A quien sea

Hasta gratis

Por dios que nos quiten eso de encima

Con el pack regalamos el País Vasco y las cuencas mineras asturianas


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Esto buscaban en 2014
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953298
> 
> ...



subnormal


----------



## Feriri88 (22 Feb 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Teneis que pensar que los ucranianos son algo asi como los catalanes para los rusos.
> Dejariais que a Catalunya la mangonearan fuerzas extranjeras?? A que no??





Cuando quieran

La mayoría queremos vender Cataluña
A quien sea

Hasta gratis

Por dios que nos quiten eso de encima

Con el pack regalamos el País Vasco y las cuencas mineras astur


rama_ka dijo:


> Qué puede uno esperar de un país que tiene gotelé en su parlamento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953798





Ya lo dije en un comentario

La duma se reúne en una sala de fiestas de benavente de 1998



El poder legislativo


Luego eso si. La oficina de putin en wl antiguo Senado del kremlin está llena de oros y mármoles


Ahí se ve el aprecio que le tienen a la representación ciudadana


----------



## PSOE-2024 Cuenta Oficial. (23 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> ¡SAPRISTI!
> 
> Este creo que es el mongólico del foro. Dice que "Rusia muy bien", que "Europa muy mal" y remata diciendo que Rusia es un país con "*peso internacional y geopolíticamente, más que Europa*".
> 
> ...



Pero que tonto eres. Hablas igual que si estuvieses poseído por Herbalife, o una marica en celo.

De todas formas, Rusia tiene más poder que Europa en estos momentos. Dime un país de Europa que tenga más poder que Rusia. E imagina que eres tonto mientras tanto, responde  o te has ido a la isla a torrarte a las 016 de la tarde


----------



## Glokta (23 Feb 2022)

el OP no entiende la mentalidad del ruso medio. Desde nuestro punto de vista occidental con cierto sesgo anglosajón no comprendemos ni a Rusia ni a China


----------



## Patatas bravas (23 Feb 2022)

La realidad es que rusia depende de europa y China para sobrevivir. Y los rusos no quieren romper totalmente con Europa porque no se fían de los chinos. Los rusos tienen miedo a los chinos. Rusia es muy difícil de defender siendo tan grande. Esta Europa por un lado y China por otro. Aparte del terrorismo islámico en Asia central, caucaso, y eeuu. Rusia tiene un gran problema en las próximas décadas para mantener su unidad territorial. Debido a su baja demografía. Es una potencia en declive


----------



## Cosmopolita (23 Feb 2022)

Siendo enano económico comparado con las potencias que comparten el podio.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Uritorco (23 Feb 2022)

En el año 2001 Putin llegó a un nuevo acuerdo con la FJC (Federación de Comunidades Judias) para que aumentasen las inversiones judias en Rusia, además de "apoyar a Israel en su lucha contra el terrorismo internacional". La FJC dió también a Rusia su "apoyo contra el terrorismo" en Chechenia. La FJC ha tenido durante ese periodo una gran influencia en Rusia y el principal financiero de la organización, *Lev Levayev*, es amigo personal de Putin, que siempre está dispuesto a escucharle.

En enero del año anterior Levayev preparó una cena íntima en Moscú con Putin, el presidente de Israel Moshe Katsav y el gran rabino de Rusia Berel Lazar, donde se discutió el futuro de Rusia. El gran rabino Lazar, como una gran parte del FJC, son afines al movimiento de Lubavitch, con un judaismo que predica de manera abierta la superioridad judia y que los gentiles descendemos de Satanás.

Lev Levayev nació en Taskent (hoy Uzbekistán), pero emigró en los años 70 a Israel, en tiempos cuando la mayoria en la URSS apenas podian ir de una ciudad a otra, y menos aún emigrar. Levayev ha construido en Israel un imperio en el negocio de los diamantes con negocios muchas veces dudosos. A principios de ese año, por ejemplo, compró el 39% de las acciones de Namibia Mineral Corp. por 18 millones dedólares, cuando el precio real en el Nasdaq era de 400 millones de dólares.


----------



## Pacholandia (23 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Solo faltaba, un país 35 veces más grande que España con los recursos naturales más grandes del mundo, quizás la mitad, y las tías más buenas del mundo junto con ucras polacas etc.
> Eso sí salvo los oligarcas comunistas de Moscú los rusos son pobres como ratas y tienen un clima de mierda.
> Pero al pobre ruso medio que tenga más peso que internacional que España le importa mucho eh



Estas describiendo lo peor de ese país
Pero cual sera la gastronomia rusa


----------



## Pacholandia (23 Feb 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Solo faltaba, un país 35 veces más grande que España con los recursos naturales más grandes del mundo, quizás la mitad, y las tías más buenas del mundo junto con ucras polacas etc.
> Eso sí salvo los oligarcas comunistas de Moscú los rusos son pobres como ratas y tienen un clima de mierda.
> Pero al pobre ruso medio que tenga más peso que internacional que España le importa mucho eh



Rusia incluso es mas grande que norteamerica


----------



## Pacholandia (23 Feb 2022)

Es una pena que lo sea,tiene muy bonitos lugares


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Feb 2022)

Como dijo Pedro Baños. El potencial de Rusia es inmenso y desconocido. Tiene una cantidad enorme de recursos por su tamaño y posición. Después tiene un gran complejo militar y tecnologico sustentado por unas de las elites intelectuales mas potentes del mundo. Y un lider fuerte y con una visión de país que comparte su gente.


Por eso esta Rusia es peligrosa. Y mas todavía cuando la hegemonia Americana termino con Obama, a pesar de intentar morir matando desestabilizando el mundo con las distintas primaveras. Trump lo sabía e intento que por lo menos acercarse a Rusia para intentar frenar entre los dos a China. Pero los ultraliberales y globalistas de USA no lo permitieron.

Pensaban que podían seguir toreando a Rusia, incluso pueden frenar algo el crecimiento pero a la larga es un movimiento que beneficia a Rusia. Gana territorio que en un futuro será reconocido. Como lo es gibraltar por el mero hecho de que España, o una parte de España, renuncio a volver a recuperarlo. Es como dejar de fumar, hoy estas mal, pero en el futuro estaras mejor.



Y espero que España tome nota, USA deja tirado a sus aliados. Rusia no.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Como dijo Pedro Baños. El potencial de Rusia es inmenso y desconocido. Tiene una cantidad enorme de recursos por su tamaño y posición. Después tiene un gran complejo militar y tecnologico sustentado por unas de las elites intelectuales mas potentes del mundo. Y un lider fuerte y con una visión de país que comparte su gente.
> 
> 
> Por eso esta Rusia es peligrosa. Y mas todavía cuando la hegemonia Americana termino con Obama, a pesar de intentar morir matando desestabilizando el mundo con las distintas primaveras. Trump lo sabía e intento que por lo menos acercarse a Rusia para intentar frenar entre los dos a China. Pero los ultraliberales y globalistas de USA no lo permitieron.
> ...



He.vease armenia como dejar tirado a un aliado


----------



## Javiser (23 Feb 2022)

Si, pero seamos serios, el peso en geopolítica no da de comer, y un país como Luxemburgo por ejemplo tiene un peso en geopolítica nulo, pero viven muy bien todos 

Yo debo ser un idealista pero considero que un gobierno debe hacer lo mejor para que sus ciudadanos vivan lo mejor posible, no para tener un peso militar importante, ni para ser tenidos en cuenta en estrategias globales geopolíticas. Si eso no mejora la vida de sus ciudadanos eso no vale nada, y Rusia, con todo su enorme peso en la geopolítica global , se hunde en la pobreza, su moneda vale cada vez menos, su industria exporta menos cada vez, no más allá de gas, petróleo, aceros y armas, y el ruso medio cada vez es más pobre. 

A mi en lo que me tica en España me da igual que pasen de Sánchez en las reuniones internacionales, me da lo mismo que Biden huya a la carrera de el , me da igual si su opinión vale algo en las decisiones globales o no. Me importa que haya más empleo, que esté sea mejor pagado, que los precios se contengan, que la economía crezca, que el dinero fluya, que las empresas inviertan.....aunque Sánchez sea un don nadie en el mundo.

Lamentablemente no tenemos ni una cosa ni otra, y Sánchez ni pinta nada en el mundo ni le veo tomar medidas que hagan mejorar la vida del ciudadano, más bien al revés


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> He.vease armenia como dejar tirado a un aliado



No tenía con que mandar refuerzos. Georgia es de la OTAN, Azrbayan enemigo he Irak apoya a los musulmanes. No se como Rusia podía ayudarlos






A parte Armenia se acerco a la OTAN y USA. Como para ir a ayudarlos en una guerra abierta.










Javiser dijo:


> Si, pero seamos serios, el peso en geopolítica no da de comer, y un país como Luxemburgo por ejemplo tiene un peso en geopolítica nulo, pero viven muy bien todos
> 
> Yo debo ser un idealista pero considero que un gobierno debe hacer lo mejor para que sus ciudadanos vivan lo mejor posible, no para tener un peso militar importante, ni para ser tenidos en cuenta en estrategias globales geopolíticas. Si eso no mejora la vida de sus ciudadanos eso no vale nada, y Rusia, con todo su enorme peso en la geopolítica global , se hunde en la pobreza, su moneda vale cada vez menos, su industria exporta menos cada vez, no más allá de gas, petróleo, aceros y armas, y el ruso medio cada vez es más pobre.
> 
> ...




Lo malo es que sin ese juego de alianzas, geoestrategia o hacerse recursos pues tu país se va a convertir en un estercolero que viva cada vez peor. El claro ejemplo es España, Italia o en menor medida Francia. Que en menor medida han perdido industria, competividad, sus poblaciones viven cada vez peor y van a vivir cada vez peor mientras otras cada vez viven mejor.

Y no te quepa la menor duda. Si un americano vive mejor que tu es porque se hacen con los recursos y anulan la industria y recursos de los de mas. O otros paises utilizan a otros para vivir bien por ejemplo lavando dinero como Suiza o Luxemburgo. y sino desaparecen o se los comen es porque se supeditan a otros paises mas grandes. Como España no puede desarrollarse sin el permiso de Europa/Alemania titere/ USA.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2022)

Armenia dijo que los misiles rusos no explotaban .un timo vamos..


----------



## arsenchik (23 Feb 2022)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Armenia dijo que los misiles rusos no explotaban .un timo vamos..



es como ir a una boda de un familiar y decir a todo el mundo que mi marido tiene la polla pequeña. a Putin no le hizo nada de gracia ese comentario de Pashinyan. y porsupuesto Pashinyan sabia que iba a ofender pero aun asi hizo ese comentario . y muchas mas putadas que ha hecho a Putin durante este tiempo que lleva siendo presidente


----------



## joser_jr (23 Feb 2022)

Que pueda haber debate entre si España o Rusia tienen mas peso internacional cuando Rusia es el país mas grande del mundo, el que tiene mas reservas de materias primas y el triple de población de España habla muy mal de Rusia. Y que le PIB español sea cercano al ruso habla aun peor de Rusia.


----------



## joser_jr (23 Feb 2022)

La única razón por la que tiene a Europa cogida de los huevos es por el gas. Y, incluso con el gas, Rusia se juega mas que Europa.

Si Europa deja de comprar gas a Rusia:
1- Rusia pierde su principal fuente de ingresos arruinandose aun mas.
2- Europa ve como el gas sube de precio (tendría que comprar GNL), subiendo de precio la luz.

¿Quíen sale perdiendo?
Los dos, pero Rusia muchísimo mas.


----------



## ArmiArma (23 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Mucho
> 
> El 90% de sus vecinos los odian a muerte
> 
> ...



*Depende. Si en un tiempo por entrar en la UE se cagan solo con lo que tienen que pagar por el gas o según que materia necesaria, y lo de el chollo del BCE imprimiendo papelitos se acaba, verás que rápido cambian de idea. *

Depende, claro, de lo que vaya decidiendo China, esa gran acreedora de unos estados europeos, que ya no son más que eso, una impagable deuda de estado y declaró recientemente en Pekin, junto a Rusia, su alianza y un NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL, documento que omite toda la propaganda occidental, y que ya contemplaba gran parte de todo esto
*
Es todo pura ficción de una propaganda, que una vez más, será unánime por parte de todas las facciones políticas como en plandemia, donde la cuestión es parecer que conttrolan y ganan algo, cuando saben que esto se acabó, y que en su alianza y declaración conjunta de NOM en Pekin, Rusia/China en su acuerdo de frenar la expansión de USA /OTAN, ya contemplaba y planificaba la minimización de todas esas posibles posiciones sanciones.*

Como Alemania, que tan digna y contundenetemente, ha paralizado el Nord Stream 2, cuando Putin ya tenía planificado con China otro para el suministro durante 30 años, o que hablen de bancos y compras de oligarcas rusos, para lo que ya habían aprobado en enero la circulación de las hasta, hace nada, demonizadas criptos.
Como saben perfectamente, que esa gran acreedora de deuda que es China, buena o mala, pero afortunadamente paciente, ha cerrado ese inmenso acuerdo comercial en EUROS, lo que nos salva en culo en su apuesta para el XV plan quinquenal.

*SE ACABÓ. China espera condescendiente y Putin revuelve en esta fase postplandémica, donde se trata de acomodar el escenario en los 3 años que le quedan a Biden, hasta que vuelvan a USA políticas nacional proteccionistas tipo Trump y repliega la puta OTAN como ya estaba haciendo, y Europa acomode políticas a su 'chulísima' narrativa. *
Nota; La buena noticia, es que ese NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL, no tiene carácter mesiánico y más allá de la de la geopólitica global,las agendas sociales y gilipolleces internas de los países, es decir, lo que la facción tipo VOX, en pro de su propaganda mal llama "NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL", les importan tres cojones, igual lapiden mujeres que encarcelen hombres, (NACIONAL PROTECCIONISMO y GLOBAL IDENTITARISMO ganan)

*Fdo; EL NOM postplandémico




*


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Después tiene un gran complejo militar y tecnologico sustentado por unas de las elites intelectuales mas potentes del mundo.









Algunos todavía pensáis que estamos en 1957. Élites intelectuales más potentes del mundo en Rusia, la virgen.


----------



## INE (23 Feb 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Que pueda haber debate entre si España o Rusia tienen mas peso internacional cuando Rusia es el país mas grande del mundo, el que tiene mas reservas de materias primas y el triple de población de España habla muy mal de Rusia. Y que le PIB español sea cercano al ruso habla aun peor de Rusia.



El PIB de España es deuda. Es como si le debes 1 millón al banco y dices que tu patrimonio es de 1 millón. No, ese dinero no es tuyo.


----------



## joser_jr (23 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> El PIB de España es deuda. Es como si le debes 1 millón al banco y dices que tu patrimonio es de 1 millón. No, ese dinero no es tuyo.



Pues entonces el país con mas PIB del mundo (USA), tampoco tiene PIB sino deuda.
Ni Japón tiene PIB ni UK ni Singapur ni Francia (todo por encima del 100% del PIB en deuda pública)

De hecho, la deuda de Japón es mas del doble que la española (en % del PIB).

PD: Estas comparando lo que debe un país con el dinero que se mueve en un año en dicho pais. Si buscas la analogía familiar, estas comparando la hipotéca con lo que la familia gana y gasta en un año, y no con los bienes de la familia (que sería lo lógico).


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2022)

RECUPEREMOS la mancomunidad polaca LITUANa


----------



## ArmiArma (23 Feb 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> La única razón por la que tiene a Europa cogida de los huevos es por el gas. Y, incluso con el gas, Rusia se juega mas que Europa.
> 
> Si Europa deja de comprar gas a Rusia:
> 1- Rusia pierde su principal fuente de ingresos arruinandose aun mas.
> ...



Sí, seguro que sí.
La propaganda europea es fantástica, si ya en plandemia fue gloriosa, ahora ya, con todas las agendas de políticas multifacciones sin saber por donde tirar, puede ser el descojono total.

Que luego, como pasaba con la plandemia, tienen fallos más o menos voluntarios y cuando vas a noticias de económicas de un par de semanas antes, te dejan claro que Rusia en su nueva alianza con China, va a perder una mierda








Rusia pacta un gasoducto con China que amenaza el suministro a Europa


El gran juego de los recursos naturales vuelve con fuerza a la mesa de la geopolítica mundial. Ucrania se ha convertido en el centro de una disputa que va más allá del incremento de la influencia de la OTAN en el corazón de Europa. A lo largo de estas últimas dos semanas han ido configurándose...



www.eleconomista.es





El gran dilema al leer algunas opiniones en estos hilos, es para qué cojones creían entonces muchos antiplandemistas que era la plandemia de la OMS y sus tres grandes operativos kakuneros (vease, Sputnik, Warp Speed y mixto china Pfizer) si según ellos era precisamente para cambiar el orden mundial en diferentes fases, y ahora, una vez declarado, ya no, y siguen dando argumentos con gráficos y esquemas del viejo orden.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (23 Feb 2022)

ArmiArma dijo:


> Sí, seguro que sí.
> La propaganda europea es fantástica, si ya en plandemia fue gloriosa, ahora ya, con todas las agendas de políticas multifacciones sin saber por donde tirar, puede ser el descojono total.
> 
> Que luego, como pasaba con la plandemia, tienen fallos más o menos voluntarios y cuando vas a noticias de económicas de un par de semanas antes, te dejan claro que Rusia en su nueva alianza con China, va a perder una mierda
> ...



Si por supuesto el gaseoducto se construirá en 24 horas...
Es como ese gaseoducto que se supone construirán en Afganistán.y del que nunca se avanza ni un metro...
Y encima el tratado dice pagar. Los chinos en euros.


----------



## Feriri88 (23 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Como dijo Pedro Baños. El potencial de Rusia es inmenso y desconocido. Tiene una cantidad enorme de recursos por su tamaño y posición. Después tiene un gran complejo militar y tecnologico sustentado por unas de las elites intelectuales mas potentes del mundo. Y un lider fuerte y con una visión de país que comparte su gente.
> 
> 
> Por eso esta Rusia es peligrosa. Y mas todavía cuando la hegemonia Americana termino con Obama, a pesar de intentar morir matando desestabilizando el mundo con las distintas primaveras. Trump lo sabía e intento que por lo menos acercarse a Rusia para intentar frenar entre los dos a China. Pero los ultraliberales y globalistas de USA no lo permitieron.
> ...





Rusia NO tiene aliados

Tiene siervos
Títeres
Marionetas
Protectorado

A los que por supuesto no va soltar ni un puto duro


Eso lo entendió Serbia 
La hermana rusa del sur

Que hace años rompió con ellos y ahora está en proceso de entrada en la UE y haciendo negocios con China

Entre unos y otros traen dinero

Con los rusos?

Rusia es un chulo putas violento
Te chantajea
Te afostia 
Te quita el dinero
Te pide lealtad eterna 
Pero el hijoputa no te compra ni un regalo por tu cumpleaños 


La UE es un sugar daddy


----------



## Feriri88 (23 Feb 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> el OP no entiende la mentalidad del ruso medio. Desde nuestro punto de vista occidental con cierto sesgo anglosajón no comprendemos ni a Rusia ni a China





La entiendo perfectamente


Es un pueblo clanatico con genética se siervo feudal que prefiere morirse de hambre pero tener un papaito Zar poderoso al mando


Nicolás II se hubiera salvado si hubiera sidonun sangriento genocidio

Lo hubieran respetado

El pueblo ruso es como esas tías que les van los malotes que las dan de hostias y las tratan como el culo pero según ellas "las protegen".


----------



## Feriri88 (23 Feb 2022)

INE dijo:


> Joder con los CM otaneros, en un mensaje decís que China se va a comer Siberia porque necesita los recursos
> y acto seguido decís que Siberia es un puto erial. Siberia es una enorme reserva natural llena de recursos de
> todo tipo que es lo que más vale en el mundo actual superpoblado. Coge un avión de Moscú a Magadán y
> asómbrate de la inmensidad y la belleza de la Taiga, algo que tus ojos habituados al secarral español nunca podrán
> ver.





Es un puto erial para un país despoblado
No para un país de mil millones con mucho dinero para invertir


De la misma forma que Argentina es un erial despoblado en su mayor parte. Arruinado y vacío quitando 4 ciudades


Pero si metieras allí a millones de alemanes a trabajar y producir sus tierras todo cambiaria



No es tanto la tierra si no la calidad de sus habitantes y su número


Australia es un puto desierto en su 80% pero ahi la tienes. Una calidad de vida de la hostia


Venezuela. Un vergel de playas paradisíacas lleno de petróleo
Ahí le tenemos


Compitiendo ya en pib per capita con países africanos. Muchos la han superado ya


----------



## Kurten (23 Feb 2022)

Millar dijo:


> Rusia, país atrasado que nunca ha pertenecido al primer mundo ni nunca lo va a hacer. Mismo PIB per cápita que cualquier republica bananera o incluso que Argelia, con un dictador que se cree el nuevo Napoleón o Hitler y que si no fuera porque tienen gas estarían al nivel de Guinea Bissau.
> 
> Las únicas industrias de Rusia son el gas y los bots que reparten la propaganda de Putin, este foro está infestado de ellos, igual que buena parte de internet. Subcontratan a sudamericanos para que copien y peguen mensajes diciendo que admiran a Putin y que Rusia es la hostia, cuando tiene a medio país medio muerto de hambre.



Pues sí. Éste es un buen hilo para destapar a los bots pro-rusos que se nos han colao en el foro. Me imaginaba lo de Putero vilnius pero de otros no, la verdad


----------



## Kurten (23 Feb 2022)

Chuchus dijo:


> Yo no ganó nada que soy español, ojalá no haber nacido en este país de jilipollas y haber nacido en otro con gente un poco más lista. Portugal o Inglaterra por ejemplo



Tú tienes de español lo que el mongol Putin de demócrata


----------



## Chuchus (23 Feb 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Tú tienes de español lo que el mongol Putin de demócrata



En cambio tu debes de ser del país de los retrasados


----------



## Javiser (23 Feb 2022)

El estado no es una ONG, pero si es quien pone las bases para hacer atractiva una inversión o no.

Irlanda que peso político tiene? Ninguno, mucho menos que España, sin embargo paso de estar rescatado en 2009 a tener el segundo PIB per capita de la UE después de Luxemburgo con un paro residual . Solamente cambiaron las políticas que le convirtieron en un país atractivo para el dinero, y el dinero trae dinero. Hoy con una presión fiscal que es casi la mitad que España, sin embargo destina a educación o sanidad mayor porcentaje de PIB que España. 

Y las diferencias se siguen agrandando .


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> El estado no es una ONG, pero si es quien pone las bases para hacer atractiva una inversión o no.
> 
> Irlanda que peso político tiene? Ninguno, mucho menos que España, sin embargo paso de estar rescatado en 2009 a tener el segundo PIB per capita de la UE después de Luxemburgo con un paro residual . Solamente cambiaron las políticas que le convirtieron en un país atractivo para el dinero, y el dinero trae dinero. Hoy con una presión fiscal que es casi la mitad que España, sin embargo destina a educación o sanidad mayor porcentaje de PIB que España.
> 
> Y las diferencias se siguen agrandando .




Irlanda lo hizo bien, vio el lio mundial, sus posibilidades y las decidio aprovechar.


Y cuales son esas posibilidades:

1-Un pais totalmente supeditado a Inglaterra y USA, sin peligros ningunos, no pinta nada en el mundo, no tiene enemigos, no va a ninguna guerra y esta totalmente estable y supeditado al globalismo. El sitio ideal para invertir.

2-Hablan ingles, estan al lado del país que limpia mas dinero y es uno de delo refugios fiscales de las oligarquias mundiales. 

3-Puede competir usando impuestos bajos para esas multinacionales que operan en toda la UE, y a su vez blanquear el dinero la city.



No te engañes, si no ocurrieran estas cosas Irlanda no seria nada. De hecho la City y Londres fueron uno de los sitios donde los oligarcas Rusos limpiaban el dinero y lo guardaban mientras saqueaban Rusia. Y todos en Europa y USA callaban como putas.



España si ve sus intereses debería copiar el modelo Irlandes pero aplicado a nuestro mundo Hispano, pero por lo de ahora lo esta aprovechando mas Miami.


----------



## Javiser (23 Feb 2022)

No tienen las mismas necesidades de gasto público, pero tienen otros. Aquí cada país tiene lo suyo. Luxemburgo por ejemplo tiene un gasto público solo 5 puntos menor que el español en cuanto a su PIB ( 52% va 47%), que si comparamos el PIB percapita de cada país, vemos que Luxemburgo gasta en gasto público muchísimo más por habitante que España.

El PIB percapita de España son 25410 euros, y el 52% de eso es 13213 euros por habitante en gasto público. El PIB percapita de Luxemburgo es 101760 euros. El 47% es 47827 euros por habitante, 3,5 veces más que España.

Sobre las pensiones, estas son un problema mientras haya pocos cotizantes, y estos cobren poco, y por tanto coticen poco. Esto es el ABC de las pensiones y nadie puede decir que no. Quizá la solución para que haya más cotizantes es atraer inversión que produzca trabajo, y que haya más trabajo que trabajadores, así que al igual que pasa en países más liberales, a las empresas no les quede más remedio para mantener los suyos y atraer a mejores trabajadores que subir sueldos y por tanto cotización.

Recuerda que las pensiones salen de la cotización a SS, no de otros, y se pueden bajar mil impuestos que no sea SS para atraer inversión, por ejemplo , baja el iba y habrá más consumo, con más consumo más inversión. También puedes bajar sociedades, autónomos, en fin, que apliques la curva de laffer, que en España cuándo se ha aplicado ha ido bien ( ver Andalucía en época post PSOE, o en Madrid sin ir más lejos )


----------



## Javiser (23 Feb 2022)

Von Rudel dijo:


> Irlanda lo hizo bien, vio el lio mundial, sus posibilidades y las decidio aprovechar.
> 
> 
> Y cuales son esas posibilidades:
> ...



No sólo el mundo hispano. España tiene el atractivo natural del buen tiempo que puede hacer atractivo al país para muchas empresas ( en Málaga están yendo multinacionales tecnológicas entre otras cosas por eso) pero además su posición de entrada al Mediterráneo y Europa, además de buenas infraestructuras, pueden convertirlo en un atractivo lugar para la logística mundial . Un gran puerto al más puro estilo Singapur o Hong Kong.....un día te contaré porque maersk decidió hacer sus barcos en rotterdam y no en Cádiz , y la culpa fue de los sindicatos gaditanos, y había firmados 6 barcos y se perdió el contrato por gilipollas, y con el otro posterior de 20 barcos...y los que podrían haberse firmado después. La historia es curiosa


----------



## Von Rudel (23 Feb 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> No sólo el mundo hispano. España tiene el atractivo natural del buen tiempo que puede hacer atractivo al país para muchas empresas ( en Málaga están yendo multinacionales tecnológicas entre otras cosas por eso) pero además su posición de entrada al Mediterráneo y Europa, además de buenas infraestructuras, pueden convertirlo en un atractivo lugar para la logística mundial . Un gran puerto al más puro estilo Singapur o Hong Kong.....un día te contaré porque maersk decidió hacer sus barcos en rotterdam y no en Cádiz , y la culpa fue de los sindicatos gaditanos, y había firmados 6 barcos y se perdió el contrato por gilipollas, y con el otro posterior de 20 barcos...y los que podrían haberse firmado después. La historia es curiosa




Cuantas miles de oportunidades hemos perdido por mantener los privilegios de los de siempre, para que paguen los de siempre con la recompensa de tener una mísera pensión.

Al menos Rusia si tiene visión estratégica. España so hubiera presionado a Gibraltar como Dios manda, tendríamos el control del estrecho y fuerza para presionar para hacer del país un centro logistico de la ostia.


----------



## Apretrujillos (23 Feb 2022)

Es unos años tenemos a Europa inundada de rusos escapando de nuevo.


----------



## Javiser (23 Feb 2022)

A eso me refiero, prioriza y reduce gastos también. No necesitamos 850000 chiringuitos viogen, ni una rbu para inmigrantes en ciertos sitios, ni el ministerio de igual da, ni mil mierdas más en las que se tira el dinero


----------



## Pacholandia (24 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Esto buscaban en 2014
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953298
> 
> ...



Alemania tiene el doble de pib que Rusia,siendo un país pequeño


----------



## Pacholandia (24 Feb 2022)

EGO dijo:


> Jake mate de Putin.
> 
> Anexionarse dos mierdas de ciudades que le van a dar quebraderos de cabeza y encima Ucrania va a entrar en la OTAN por cojones.
> 
> Proxima parada de los tontanico: Bielorusia.



Una vez que Ucrania entre a la Otan,no la joderan mas,hasta la vista baby


----------



## Pacholandia (24 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Odessa tiene un 40% de rusos
> Esas regiones un 75%
> 
> No pueden ir a más.



Mejor no digas nada antes que Putin se de cuenta,sino va querer esa zona para anexarla


----------



## Pacholandia (24 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> La mayor parte del territorio ruso no vale nada.
> Zonas heladas donde cristo perdió la zapatilla
> 
> Rusia lleva 400 años intentando meter pie en Europa.
> ...



La costa para los rusos es como Alazka rusa


----------



## Pacholandia (24 Feb 2022)

El Exterminador dijo:


> La realidad es que ucrania nunca va a recuperar lo que ha perdido, y el sueño de zelenski será como vende al resto de Ucrania, este estrepitoso fracaso, de seguir perdiendo dos regiones más



Si sigue asi,terminara perdiendo la mitad de Ucrania


----------



## Pacholandia (24 Feb 2022)

Feriri88 dijo:


> Tienen amiguitos que los defienden
> 
> 
> Rusia no tiene amiguitos
> ...



Todo es verdad


----------



## Gorkako (24 Feb 2022)

A rusia los jodidos israelitas le harían sudar sangre... y son 4 gatos...


----------



## Pacholandia (24 Feb 2022)

Que hace Turquía ahí??
Que es comunista


----------



## Gorkako (24 Feb 2022)

e Israel... por eso te digo si les costaría dar candela a un país tan peque... no creo que lo pasaran bien contra UK+Francia... otra cosa es que les interese a todos... saben que se harían mucho daño...


----------



## El Exterminador (24 Feb 2022)

Pacholandia dijo:


> Si sigue asi,terminara perdiendo la mitad de Ucrania



Ya están llegando a kiev...me da a mi que lo pierde toda


----------

